# IUI Friends Part 16



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home ladies, hope you are all enjoying one day of no rain ! hoorahhhh, hoping tomorrow will be even better.

Kim   good luck with the greenhouse tomorrow, fingers crossed for no broken panes

Molly has the witch shown her ugly head yet ?

Lilly look slike you are doing realy well on the weight loss well done x

Struthie hope the scan went well and your son had an ace birthday

BunBun thanks for asking, J is back on form with 2 new teeth, great news about the prep course in July  

Jess glad the appointment gave hope, can't belie how a parent worded that, how awful (((hugs)))

Cat, hope you have an easier week at work this week and enjoy tomorrow, I was told yesterday to put oats down to kill the slugs .... might be worth a try, DH's mum watched it on tv the othernight something about them swelling up and dying, better than wasting beer

Julie you sound so busy hope things calm down, I do love the idea of finishing at 4.30 though

Holly thanks for your lovely pm and asking after us, we are fine now thank you, Jacob has been pushing a brick truck round the garden allday hes getting very good at this walking business, glad you are happy with the car, waiting on the house until either its too good an offer not to, or you feel more ready sounds very sensible x  Really feel for your SIL's friend x

Starr how have things been with you, work ok ? hope you hada  lovely time with your goddaughter and bst buddy x

Erica any news with you, all I seem to see is you replying to everyone else, hope all is well x

Ok missed lots of peeople i know, but a good effort I would say, love to all C x

PS not checked spelling/grammar so good luck reading my ramblings hehe


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Candy - Great to hear Jacob is well now


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Ooh Candy - I've just read your news. Poor J and poor you. That must have been such a frightening experience. I am so glad J is ok and also on the mend from his virus. I recommend Ashton & Parsons teaathing powders to ease his teething pain.


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi ladies, 

i am reading and keeping up with your posts. I am just not very good at the personals at this end

Hope we all have an enjoyable short week!

Take care
M X


----------



## CR (Nov 30, 2004)

hi all you lovely ff'ers.

jess - i wanted to send you loads of  .  
i might not have been posting, but i was watching your progress and logging on every day last wk to see how you were.  my thoughts were very much with you.  take good care.

candy - so sorry to hear about j's troubles.  hoping everything is going swell now.

 to julie, holly, ck6 (does anyone know how ck6 is?), and all you other lovely ladies.  i think of you all so often.  

hope all had a lovely holiday weekend.

crxxxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello lovelies!

CR - great to hear from you darlin!  How is Harvey doin?  Are you some routines in the hecticness?  Did you get all your renovations done etc?  Hope all is well with you  

Misky - big, big smackeroos to you too you wonderful friend you    I've p'md you but thank you so much for the mags and G&Bs - having a UK source is such a relief - it's like hens teeth to find here AND it costs a fortune!!  Not sure how we're all going to manage when you come back here too....  

Struthie - BELATED BIRTHDAY WISHES hunny!!  So hope had a fabbie day and Steven too!  Isn't he getting more handsome by the day and so grown up!

Perky- probably missed you now but bye bye friend.  Good luck with your future and whatever it will bring you I wish you all the happiness in the world  

Jess - still feeling your sadness but your post gives so much hope about next time.  I'm pleased you've a plan to move on with and that your Con is so hopeful and has had good success.  Have p'md you but sending you more love    Cannot believe that woman at your school!  What an absolute  to be so insenstive and forward and needless to say completely clueless!  Ugh, ugh, ugh  

BunBun - great to hear things are moving along quickly and even quicker than expected!  Your course will be here in no time now!  How was the steam engine event??!

Erica - good wedding weekend and plenty of sausage??

Molly - missing you and your news!!  How are you??  What's happening hunny?  Thinking of you so much and willing v goood things to you.  Will you be doing a long protocol or short etc etc?  Sorry I've not p'md.. must do that!!

KJ - v naughty Caleb destroying phone! Is it cos you talk on it too much and distracts your attention from him?  Heeeck - we better watch out or it will be the laptop next!!  Did you get the glass house shifted and sorted without too much breakage?  What is happening on the job front sunshine?  Any developments?  Been racking my brains for you but I'm thinking maybe work has dried up for a v good reason.... there could be some little people in need of all your love and time in the very near future....    

Julie - MWAH thanks for your pm darlin - will be back with you soon!  Hope you're not over doing things with work being so mad and full on.

Starr - ok hunny?  At least it's a short week for you there - always a saving grace!

Candy - so pleased little J is back to himself albeit with a new tooth brewing and maybe a virus.  He's growing up so fast with his walking trolley and not even one yet!!  Pleased you are ok too sweetheart!

Not a great deal of news from me.  Work is good and just over a week left to go now till I can be back with you and play!!  The trip away went really well.  The play DH's mother was in was very good.  Her part could have been written for her!  She was v pleased we had all made the effort to go so we've a few points in the bank for a while    V tired on returning which meant I didn't get to catch up with Misky's DH while he was over visiting but DH did and sent my apologies.  

FSH test came back - 7!  V happy!  

Over and out for now...
H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Holly - Great news on your fsh results


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hiya one and all

Holly - missed you AGAIN..bloomin team meeting this morning so had to be up and out and dog walked by 9am..not used to that at the mo as have so little work...with my new birthday-pedometer i found out in 40 mins i did 1.87 miles, 4761 steps and burned 144 calories (is that all?? didnt seem much for all those steps) thanks for asking about work..am still deliberating over joining this new team...doesnt  look like my team are coming up with any more work for ages yet..but like you i'm wondering if theres a reason 

julie - pooey weekend hun  but YAY  on appt..how ya feelin about that now its come thru the door?

well the greenhouse is in our garden but only partly erected..it was a massive job in the end..we had to take our neighbour out for a curry to thank him for using up his entire day helping us! hoping we can get it finished in the eve's this week if the weather holds. the back piece was a real killer..its wooden and all in one peice and boy was it heavy! we had to roll it across the road on a skate board as it was too heavy for 6 to lift  thats the only piece in place so far!

anyone know the best place to get a large cheap fleecey blanket? the dog is into humping/destroying his bed cushions so i thought i'd get a blanket that he can neither get a purchse on to hump nor pull the stuffing out of! dont want to spend much tho....maybe primark if they do homey things?

right, its not raining for 5 secs so i must get in the garden

laters and mwahs    

kj x


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

hello lovelies... just a swift one from me, as have just had ec and am feeling a bit  
Holly - that is brilliant news about your FSH! I am so so happy for you...                
And Julie - fab news about the letter from the hosp. Looks like it's gonna be all systems go for you soon, too!      
Jess - How are you, sweets?    that colleague of yours deserves to have her a*se kicked into the middle of next week!      
Big loves to everyone else: KJ, Jilly, Erica, Candy (huge apols that I missed the awful time you had with Jacob - sending you both my very best wishes and lots of love), Struthie (have you started jabbing yet, hun? And happy belated B.day to DS!), Lilly, Shazia, Murtle, Moomin, Kelly, Molly and anyone I've missed out. Sorry, feeling a bit away with the fairies at the mo  
All went well... 13 eggs. My con said they 'came away really easily this time and the embryo quality should be better'   wasn't aware they didn't come away that easily last time and that there were any issues with embie quality on my last cyle, but hey-ho - just grateful to come around from the anaesthetic in one piece   Gotta phone tomorrow early pm for fertilisation rates. EEk!
Huge apols for not more personals and for being a bit cr*p at keeping in touch at the mo. Will try and log in later...
ooooooh......... CR, lovely to see you on the board!   Funnily enough, was wondering the other day how you were... I often wonder how CK6 is, too.
right, back to beddy-bye land - DH has been lovely and feeding me with lots of water, tea and jelly babies! 
Lots and lots of love,
Claire xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

wow 13 eggs thats    sending them lots of       to make some lovely little embies 

kj x


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Just a flying visit!

Huge love to you all, so sorry don't manage to post much at the moment, life just seems to get in the way!

KJ just wanted to mention about fleecy blankets, Ikea do fleecy blankets for under £3 in a variety of colours, they are a decent size too. Just a thought incase you have an Ikea close to you.

Big loves and kisses to Catwoman for her brilliant batch of eggs, fingers crossed for good news tomorrow.

       to Jess, still thinking of you my lovely.


HUGE LOVE TO YOU ALL

Shazia


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Candy -   to Jacob on his 2 new teeth bless him. Hope he feels better now & that all is well with you.
Jess -   hope you're ok lovely & what a lovely cons you have. He has managed to make you feel   again & that can only be a good thing. Can't believe that stupid bint at your school   does she not understand the meaning of PRIVATE LIFE!!!! It was a very rude & insensitive way of asking you, send her round for a good  stupid  
Claire - Woooohhhhoooooooo     13 eggs, fantsatic news. You get plenty of rest & lots of      for that important call tomorrow.
BunBun - Hope you enjoyed your friends bbq   & that DH had a fab birthday. Great news about your prep course in July, wishing you lots of   
Struthie - Hope the scan went well   & that DS enjoyed his party   
KJ - Hope you manage to get the rest of the greenhouse sorted this week, sounds like a job & a half   Also hope you find your humping blanket, well one for Caleb anyway   
Perky - Wishing you all the very best for the future   that's a very tough decision to make & I hope everything works out as you want it to.
Julie - Nasty AF  spoiling your bank holiday weekend but fab news on your appt in July. And we'll have no more negative chat thank you very much young lady otherwise a few  will be coming your way.   thoughts & wishes only. Thanks for pm, will reply tomorrow, it's nearly home time now!!
Holly - I think the saying is "you can choose your friends but you can't choose your family"    Hope everything sorts itself out for you, these situations are so so hard aren't they. Guess you gained brownie points   for taking everyone to see your MIL's play, glad you enjoyed it &   on your FSH results.
Starr -   how are doing hun?
Molly - Did   finally arrive? Hopefully she's been & gone by now. So what's the next step, any idea when you will be starting IVF? Hope work isn't too busy  
CR - Lovely to hear from you, it's about time we had some pictures of Harvey isn't it   
Jilly - Used all your minutes      Will pm you tomorrow matey, lots to catch up on.

 to Kelly, Shazia, Lilly, Moomin & everyone else hope you're all ok. Wedding was lovely the   came out for the photos & as it was a double wedding there were lots of photos. Will catch up properly tomorrow.

Erica.xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Sorry I am being so pants at keeping up.

Claire well done on 13 eggs thats fab,good luck for the  call tomorrow 

I'm ok,thank you,finally start jabbing tonight and it can't coen soon enough,hate d/r and will be glad to be on stimms,next scan is Monday.

DS party went well if very wet,love to all xxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi lovelies!

Sorry I've been so   at keeping in touch...feels like ages.  I'm on half term this week so I should get more time to log on and catch up properly.

Struthie - Wonderful news about stimming... hope it all goes well...sending you loads of        for some fab follies!

Claire - 13 eggs is fab.  I've got everything crossed for your phone call tomorrow... take it easy.      

Julie - hi hun, how are you doing?  Are you enjoying BB?  I mut say the E4 coverage is pants unless you like the sound of birds singing!!!!  Great news about your tx.  Were you expecting to hear so soon?  Wishing you all the luck in the world.  Sorry to hear the old witch spoilt your weekend   .  The acupuncture really seemed to be helping too.  Take it easy chick. 

Holly - how's thing in Hollyland?  Fab news about your fsh levels.  Did I read somewhere that you'll be starting tx next cycle?  Wishing you loads of luck hun...        

Jess - So sorry to hear of your BFN hun... thinking of you.      How awful of that parent to ask you about it in front of your class.  What on earth did you say?  I don't know what excuse to give when we have our IVF....I guess I'll worry about that nearer the time.  I hope you are taking it easy this half term and feeling stronger every day.  

Molly - So hope everything is good with you.  Thinking of you... 

kj -   hope you are ok.  How about Matalan for a cheap fleecey blanket?  I don't know if you've got one nearby.  How are you getting on with the greenhouse?  I would've had nightmares about all that glass!!  I'm terrible if I break a glass.... I'm almost obsessive about getting up every minuscule bit of glass!!  Big hugs to Caleb.

 and   to Shazia, Erica, Kelly, Candy, Starr and all you other lovelies.

We had our appt last Weds to fill in the forms to apply for IVF funding on the NHS.  We were told that we should hear from the pct in 6-8 weeks and that tx usually starts a month or two after that.  So we could be looking at starting as early as late August / September.  

I'm just hoping ther won't be any probs with the pct's budget as there was last year... they ran out of money and people who were told their funding was in place were then told they would have to wait until the next financial year!  PLease keep your fingers crossed for us!

Anyway... best go.  'Speak' soon...

Lots of love

Sarah xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Blimey, Sarah, your PCT sounds quite efficient (if a little skint!!) - ours was really crap & kept moving the goalposts - we kept thinking our cycle was just around the corner & then they'd move it - really dangled that "free" carrot in front of our noses!!!!  Still, can't afford to turn a freebie down!!   

Holly - FAB news on FSH - wrote my PM before reading your news!!!  Sounds v impressive!


Erica - will send that parent round to you to deal with!
Didn't really expect anything different from her - she's a bit of a rough diamond - made loads of money from hairdressing - her & her hubby own 3 salons.

Will let her off cos her hubby is absolutely GORGEOUS!!! I go really red when he talks to me & can never remember the important message he's just told me about his little girl cos I'm just gazing at him!   

The mum is quite funny but has no sense of decorum!!! 

Her BIL is a plastic surgeon & she has just lost 8 stone (!!) & had a tummy tuck (she does look fab!) - she came into my class (in front of the kids) to show me her new svelte figure & said "Yeah, it's great, I can see my fanny for the first time in years!!!!!!!"    Bless!

Anyway, Erica, hope wedding & sausage were fab! 


KJ - greenhouse sounds exciting!  My lovely dad moved his old greenhouse to mine & my first DH's - took forever & was v tricky! & then I left him 6 months later!!! Dad was more worried about it being a "waste of a greenhouse" than the collapse of my marriage!! 
Not got room for greenhouse where we are now which is v sad, but do have lovely DH!!


Bun Bun - great news on the adoption front - v exciting!

CR - so lovely to hear from you - often wonder how you're getting on! Missing Caroline too.

Julie - I too have the AF from hell this week!!  Thought I might actually die at one point - but DH was sure I'd survive!!! (Was soooo determined to prove him wrong!!!)



Sending for my DHEA today! Quite excited that it might give me the ovaries of a 20 year old!!  (Would quite like it to work on my face too!)

Also, DH has let me book a holiday! Yippeeeeeeeeeeee! Only Spain but lovely 5* hotel for a week so should be fab & It's one that doesn't have entertainment or loads of kids!!!!! Phew!!!

We've decided to cash in our endowment policy to pay for our next ICSI - it's a shame cos if we held onto it for another 10 years it would be worth loads but hey, it's only money & we'd sooooo much rather have a little one! (PLEASE!!!!)  Should be a little bit over to do the bathroom which is in desperate need!!!



Claire - sooooo chuffed for you producing such a clutch of juicy eggs! Really hoping it's great news about the quality.  Can't wait to hear how you get on!!       

Struthie - glad your coming to the end of stimming - not much fun!  Let's hope it's worth it!!!      Good luck for your scan.

Shazia - how are you hun? Not long to go now - bet you're quite relieved it's not too hot! (Probably the only one!!)

Jilly - Not long til World Cup!!! What was P Crouch doing as his goal celebration last night? V strange man!!!

Kelly - how are you?  Bit quiet lately, are you ok?  

Candy - so relieved to hear that J is on the mend! Teeth sound fun!!!



Have enjoyed watching BB so far this time - can't stand Grace - she needs a big slap, 2 faced little madam!!  Think Pete is fab!

Also, flicked over to watch Rebecca Looooooooose & James H get slated, again, by Sharon! V funny, made me chuckle!

Anyway, must go, got food shopping to get before going for a pedicure!!! oooo get me, a lady what lunches!!!!

Have a lovely day (weather here is seriously pants!!)
Love & mwahs,
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there IUI girlies!

Sorry I've been "away" for so long.  I've been trying to focus on stuff other than IF/treatment and to adopt a new laid back approach to all this fertility business, which doesn't involve spending hours on here.  But I can't do it - I need Fertility Friends!!

I've tried to keep up with all your news, but apologies for things I have missed.  

Jess - So sorry that it didn't work for you. I hope the NHS give you something in terms of compensation etc after the appallingly bad way that you were treated.    And, having just read you post - Pete to win BB!!  I cannot stand Grace!!!

Julie - Hope all is well with you and that your insensitive boss has finally learnt to be nice.  

Hollly - How is NZ?     Hope you feel nice and settled now.

Erica - Do you have any news about starting treatment?  Hope all is good in sausage land!!!  

Catwoman -     for lots of lovely embies and a   in 2 weeks time.

KJ - I'm still enjoying the pictures, although I have moved them around a few times, still trying to find their permanent home.  Sounds as though all is going well on the adoption front.  Hopefully it won't be long now..........

Hi to all the other girls too - Jillypops, Kelly, Starr, Candy, Struthie, Lily, Sair, Shazia, misky, Murtle, CR and everyone I have missed.


As for me, I am going a bit, well very,   right now.  I might have mentioned that I was having immune testing done in April as I felt that my problem is something to do with implantation etc rather than anything IUI/IVF is going to solve, and I at least wanted to know if anything was an issue before starting IVF.

Well, the tests came back to show that I do have abnormally high levels of Natural Killers Cells and the consultant believes that this may well be why I can't conceive.  Anyway, he recommended that I try taking aspirin/steroids and heparin in order to overcome this.  He also recommended taking clomid/having my cycle monitored to boost my chances.  So that is what I have done this month, and I am finding this the most stressful 2ww I have ever had!!

I have convinced myself that it has worked just because of a few weird symptoms - feeling dizzy, going off chocolate (unheard of!), stomach cramps and being sick on Sunday, temperature dip the next morning, funny twinges in my abdomen.  But I can't believe it could possibly be as simple as this and I know I am heading for a huge fall if it is negative.  My acupuncturist made things worse yesterday by saying several times "I think you could well be pregnant".  She's very level headed and I trust her, but how can she possibly know/say that?!  I'm going to be so cross with her for getting my hopes up if she is wrong.

Anyway, i am just in a complete tizz at present, but trying to hold off testing until Friday.  At least I can keep the dream alive until then!  Any positive vibes    anyone can send me across cyberspace would be much appreciated!!

At least the sun is out.  Have a lovely day everyone

love Rachel xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Wow Rachel - that sounds v promising & exciting!

One of the girls on the 2ww diaries went off choc & she got a BFP.

Did you have the steroids this time? My cons wants to try that with us too?

Good luck for Friday!! Sending tons of                                                                                  

There, that should do the trick!

Love Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm here J - grabbing minutes where I can!

Desperately waiting on Catwoman's news... it's not that she hasn't got better things to do but you sooo live and breathe your FF's steps and just want to be there every step of the way - doncha.... 

Thanks for PM lovely Jess!  It's good to have that plan and the back up finance.  What better use could it be put to eh!  Excellent you have a holiday booked - you both need that.  Love the sound of the DHEA - I want some for my face too    It's good to hear you sounding so chirpy  

Yeah Kel - you ok?  Hope you're not overly worrying away about things.  I saw your thrush post and hope it clears quickly hun.

Rachel B - OMG - this is sounding sooo v promising!  I've had those little tingles and shivers which usually indicates very good things when reading news on here.  Have everything crossed for you!!  Would just be fab and isn't your own intuition worth listening too.  No one knows our bodies like we do so good on you for pursuing it!             Keep us posted and we'll try to keep you sane!!  Eeeeekkk - very happy about your post!!

Hi Sair!  Hope the funding will be through without any hiccups!  It's sounding really promising and good that you've got a plan!!

Shazia - send our love to Caroline when you can and keep some for you and precious bump too!!

Struthie - feeling better now you're stimming?  Hope so hunny and hope good things are just around the corner for you too!!

Erica - morning lovely!  Hope the wages will behave themselves today!  Good to hear you sounding your lovely if not slightly   self!  But that's why we love you!  Thanks for your as always lovely mentions.  You're a fabulous FFer and don't know where we'd be without you - Jilly shhhh be nice!

KJ - aarrrghhh fancy work taking  you away this time!  Well not to worry - pretty soon we'll be sorted again for online chats in the chatroom.  G'house move sounded like a comedy routine... just picturing it on a skate board with six of you heaving and hooing it down the street....   What are you like  Oooh said in Katherine Tate Essex accent...!

Nuffing to say today but lovin ya all loads!!

me xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

flying thru in a whirlind as usual..sw visit later so vbeen typing up homework etc..also my god-daughters b'day so gotts go out and buy pressie
BUT just wanted to send                 to Rachel, and to say the     are watching you!!!!

holly mwah mwah mwah's to you...what on earth time is it over there, arent you in bed

byeeeee 

kj xxxxxxxx

ps greenhouse frame up and 2 doors but no glass yet!! what a mare...


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Aaah I'm back!  Just checkin in again before bed - it's 10:45pm.  

Julie hun - gotta pm you about dream and stuff and also my sweets I've been a bad Holly and didn't mention your news in my earlier post!  Faberooney to hear about your apptmt and up coming tx.  I understand your ambliviant's about it all - it's not easy when there is so much history involved...  I think we just have to focus forward though and believe it CAN happen.  Remember those little angels that came to give you hope hunny - hold on to them FAITH and HOPE         Heaps of love precious  

KJ - day sounds manic but hope it's all in order with SW visit.  I know she'll be lovin you as much as we all do and everything is set for good things v soon.  Can't wait to hear all about it later and hope GD has a lovely BD.  Big smoochie MWAHS

Night, night all and GL Claire       

H xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Just a swiftie, as am at work...
Just called the lab and 10 fertilised   
Very happy with the result, but not getting my hopes up yet... after all, I was doing just as well as this on our last, ill-fated cycle.
Holly, will PM you back soon, but just wanted you to know what a lovely, special person you are              
And the rest of you are lovely and special, too!
Will try and do personals later, or will catch up properly tomorrow.
Loads of love to all,
Claire xxxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Claire - that is fantastic news.        they will continue to do well


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks Julie, you really are an angel... don't know how we'd all cope without your lovely personality to keep us all sane!  
Just saw Moomin popped on! Hello and thank you, flower.
Think I need a lie down to recover from the stress of it all... had to make a few phone calls and hold for a while before actually speaking to an embryologist. They were all busy in the lab, I think.
Anyway, will try and pop on later.
Big loves again,
C xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

About to transmit wages so will be back with more personals later but wanted to say.....................

Claire -        yiiipppppeeeeeeeeee you go girl!! 10 fertilised, that's fantastic you must be over the moon   Get some rest, we all know how stressful this time is. When is et going to be then? Sending you bucket loads of      

Rachel - Great to see you back   & OMG   everything is sounding really, really good & I hope with all my heart that your acupuncturist is right. Sending you lots of       for Friday, can't wait to hear your news.

Erica.xx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

me again.

Just wanted to say thank you for all your lovely words and  positive vibes.  Not feeling quite so positive now as AF pains have appeared in last few hours.  But I guess what will be, will be and there is nothing more I can do right now.............     are on red alert right now!

Claire - great news about your embryos.     

The IUI girls are the best!!!

Love Rachel xxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie   

Rachel -         AF pains don't mean anything sweetheart, I've read many stories where women have had AF symptoms only to go on a get a   so keep keep thinking positive thoughts & do not give up yet   

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Great news Claire - good luck


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Right, just to finish personals..............
Struthie - Great news that you have started stimming   you'll feel so much better, d/r isn't the best feeling in the world is it!!
Sair -   with funding, hope it works out for you. I was told I'd have mine by the end of April but now there is a problem & when I asked when I might get funding I was told "how long is a piece of string"   Everything crossed for your tx starting Aug/Sept    blimey it's not too far away is it.
Holly - Ah bless you     well for the lovely comment not the slightly   one!!! At least I'm only slightly   unlike my mate Poops who is fully, completely, 100% gaga   I must pm you some of her antics in Manchester   So lovely, when is your tx starting?
KJ -    with your sw visit, hope all goes well.   to your God-daughter & it sounds like the greenhouse is coming along a treat.
Julie -   working hard again mate? 
Jess - The description of that woman should have stayed at ROUGH   there was no need for the word diamond after!! Massive weight loss & how kind of her to share with you & your class the fact that she can now see her "fanny" again for the first time in years!! Sounds like a classy lady, how did she manage to get a gorgeous bit of eye candy for a DH   With that loss & plastic surgery I suppose the reason she now see her "fanny" is that when she looks in the mirror she has got a goaty   Great news on your holiday & plans for tx funding. Lovin' Sharon & Rebecca Loooooooooossssseeeee   & I hope Pete wins BB.
Jilly - So sorry Poops   wages have taken over my day AGAIN!! Bank holidays always throw everything out   Promise, yes promise to pm you tomorrow & will text you later     

Big hellos   to Starr, Molly, Candy, Lilly, Shazia, Moomin & everyone else.

Erica.xxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi girlies

Just a quickie...

Claire - such fab news hun.  So hoping that everything continues to progress well.  Will you be having ET tomorrow?

Rachel - try to keep positive... things definitely sound good...and the AF pains really are nothing to worry about... so many people think the witch is on her way and end up with a wonderful BFP.  So hoping this is the case with you hun.       

Erica - oh no chick...how rude of them to say to you 'how long is a piece of string'      I thought it all sounded rather too hopeful.  I just don't to be messed about... being told there is funding and then there will be soon and then it is put off for even more months.  I would rather know this from the beginning so we can make plans for private tx.  I will wait until the 8 weeks is up and then start making some noises.  Really hope you get some good news soon.    

kj - hope the sw visit went ok today and you got 10 out of 10 for your homework!!!

Lots of love and hugs all you other lovelies...

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## LyndyBB (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi **********

Noticed you were at the Nuffield in Tunbridge Wells.  I have just had my first IUI there (with Michael Rimmington) and was going great guns but follies stopped at 10mm and the cycle was cancelled.  I had lots of scans and was up to 225 of Menopur - Mr R seemed like he was going to push it further but I saw someone else on my last scan on Monday gone and he put a stop to it.  Bit surprised (and disappointed obviously).  They have suggested IVF next time...I have put it off until September so I can enjoy the holidays I have booked and have time for me and DH to get our heads around it.  Can I ask what you thought of the clinic?

LyndyBB


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

YAY catwoman   'the totally terrific ten'    sending them lotsa    

sw visit went fine..we were really glad we had done some reading the night before as it got our brains into gear thinking about the reality of it all, and yesterdays session concentrated alot on what our lives are like now and how it will change when we are placed..phew!! next session  monday..its quite intense now till the end of june, one session a week....

i actually have some shifts at work today and tomoz  dh is taking tomoz off to do the greenhouse..and we have soooo much to do in the garden its not funny..the recent crap weather means we are really behind planting stuff out..

thanks for fleece blanket tips, unfortunately have neither ikea nor matalan close by but did get one in a cheap linen shop..quite big for £3.99..Caleb was very pleased with..it was so funny, cos when dh got in from work i said 'show daddy your new bed' and he went and pulled it out of his crate and dragged it over to show him!! I'm sure it was a fluke but it really looked like he understood what i said 

talking of Caleb, must get him out for his walk

laters
mwahs all round

kj x


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

REAL quickie today as have someone breathing down my neck for a job I haven't started yet, so got to get on... 

Morning, **********.  Glad to read about your tx moving forward and as Holly says....faith and hope...   Hope work's less manic soon.

Catwoman!            for those fantastic embies....what a GREAT fertilisation rate, you must feel like the   who got the cream! Wishing you all the luck in the world for ET....today, I guess 

KJ -   clever Caleb showing DH his blank!  Glad the sw visits are going well....and quickly too!! Hope DH has the greenhouse up by the time you get back so you don't have to get involved....loved that story about moving it on the skateboard.    to you.

Jess - couldn't believe my eyes at the insensivitity of that woman!  Good news about your follow-up though and plans for more tx with DHEA.    Hope you're doing okay. 

Holly!     on that excellent FSH reading. You must be thrilled - well done to you - and great news on starting tx soon.     to you both. xxx

Rachel - sending you loads of               for Friday. Really excited for you - especially after your acupuncturist is so positive. My acupuncturist picked up that I was pg the first couple of times - before I'd even got to test.      NO testing early though!!!

Sair - really hoping that appt's for real and you don't get messed around.  

Erica - sweetie. Wages all done? Glad you're getting somewhere at last with appts.   Hope you had a nice BH.

Jilly - Is this still you      ?

Struthie -      for stimming.

Candy -   that J has some teeth now! Can't believe how fast he's growing!      at your naughty mum!

Starr - how are you doing sweetheart?   Not TOO long till your follow-up now... 

Kelly - you okay sweetie? 

Special love to Moomin, Shazia, Lily, Murtle, Misky, CR and anyone I've rudely missed...   

Well, my news is....no news...  The spotting just petered out and didn't materialise into full  (MOST odd) so couldn't call the clinic to start tx  Have started yoga which is fab, and acupuncturist said yesterday that my pulses were the best they've ever been, so making progress now on that front. Helped my sis & bil move house on Friday - they only found out they were definitely moving on Thursday  so was a bit of a mad panic as you can imagine! They are much closer to us now though (only 5 mins away), so that should make life a bit easier when her DH is away working. He leaves again on Friday for 5 weeks to the World Cup so we'll be moving back in, but at least we can pop home to do the garden etc... Off to a wedding on Saturday and really looking forward to that!

Happy Thursday everyone....   
Loads of love
Molly
xxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello me lovlies,

Sorry I have been awol,just dont feel like posting much lately  still keeping an eye out though.Dead busy this week too what with Oli being off. Having probs with our re mortgage application,so I am really stressy about that at the mo   and I have applied for **** loads of jobs and none of them have replied or called,dont know why I am bothering  

We had a right time before we coleected the car, they told us to turn up at 2 on fri to collect it and when we did it wasnt ready so off home we went,and went back at 4 as told,when we got there the woman who had been dealing with us ran out the office and said she had been trying to call us but we were already on our way,I thought they had vrashed it or something ,but no,one of the susspension springy thingys had totally smashed into bits when they were moving it so we had to hang aroung for about 2 hours while they fixed it  ,so just glad thats all done with now!

Apart from that I am just abit   cos Michael is working loads this week,and I am still trying to get rid of this bloody thrush gggggrrrr anywho sorry for the rant

Julie-wow cant believe your starting soon hun,please try to stay posotive cos ot WILL work sweetie 

Molly-enjoy the wedding hun 

Kj-good luck with your sw sessions hun  hope you can enjoy the greenhouse when its done 

Rachel-all sounds really promising hunny,your consultant sounds like he knows what he is doing,loads of luck for this 2ww hun   

Moomin-hope your ok sweetie,not be long before your half way through  

Jess-Glad you have found some money hun,you did the right thing  

Erica-you ok hunny??

Catwoman-wohoo excellent news on those fab eggies       

Really sorry if I missed anyone,will pop back on tomorrow

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Blimey O'Reilly Claire! 10 fertilised!! WOW!!!! That's mega!

Will you try some for blasts this time?

Really hope they hang on this time & we see a fab BFP!    


Molly - what's going on with that wicked   She is seriously misbehaving!  I think I might have had your share this month!    Blimey, lucky old BIL 5 weeks at World Cup!! Wow!


Julie - Sorry you're sooooo busy!  Holly's right (as always!) you have had eggs that fertilised so that HAS to be a BIG positive - you WILL get there!!!     We are going to MAKE it happen for you!!  

Erica - you really cheer me up!!! Wish you worked at our school - you'd soon sort these parents out!! Hope the wages are sorted!

Kelly - good luck with the yogurt! It will work!  Hope the car's fab & that the re-mortgage gets sorted asap - it's crap having money probs - we got another bill for 2 blood tests today £70!!!!! It's pants!


Holly - great to see you're so chirppy!   It's lovely to have you back!  

KJ - Wow! Sounds like that placement could come pretty soon - how exciting!  Wouldn't it be fab if you had a little person at   (daren't actually mention the C word cos I KNOW it's too early!! ).  It's really funny to think that there's probably a lovely little one out there just waiting to be paired up with you - sorry, I just get soooo excited for you!!!!!!  Makes me go all goosebumpy!!


Well this weather really isn't funny anymore - I am seriously fed up.  Got no motivation whatsoever - in fact, opened curtains, saw it was raining again & went back to sleep til 11!!!!!!!!!!! 

Got heating on & my ski socks! Waste of time having lovely French manicure on my toes!!


Ooooo forgot to say, had a call from the police!!! They wanted DH to call them asap "Nothing to worry about"!!!  
He phoned them & they're re-opening a rape case that happened in 1986 & DH was stopped & questioned as part of routine questioning cos he drove past where it happened everyday on way to work.

He has had to go for a dna test today to rule him out!!! (Along with 300 others!!)

I told him to plead guilty as it was his first offence - he'd probably only get 10 years!!   Anyway, he assures me it wasn't him! & has been allowed to go back to work so I guess it's ok!!!

Not really sure why they've re-opened the case (Suffolk police are notoriously slow but luckily the crime rate here is one of lowest in the country) - feel v sorry for the poor woman as i expect she has tried to move on - still, if it means they catch the [email protected] all well & good.

Anyway, on that cheery note I'm off to do some v exciting school work!

Love to all,
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Sair - Lots of  for funding I really hope they stick to what they said. Like you, I can accept when funding is but you like to be able to make plans don't you so when they start changing dates it really upsets you. We were initially told 2 years for funding so when I was told in Feb that we would have it by April that was only one year so I was overjoyed  We made plans based on that only to be let down. If they hadn't said Apr we would have made other plans. Luckily I have the most fantastic MIL  who has said all along that they will fund an IVF attempt if & when we want to do it again.
KJ - Glad the sw visit went well  & your dream seems to be getting nearer mate  Glad things have improved on the work front & that you got Caleb a lovely new blanket that he proudly showed off to daddy.
Julie - Thanks for pm fruit bat   will reply tomorrow, I've had the day from hell  
Kelly - Hope you manage to sort the remortgage & job situation soon  
Molly -  the wages are done & I had a lovely bank holiday thank you. How about you? Sorry to hear  is messing you around, what have you got to do now? Do you just have to wait for a full AF or will your clinic give you something to take? Great news that you sis has moved closer  & have a great time at the wedding Saturday. 
Jess - Aaahhh so pleased I cheer you up hun, I'm happy with that  I'd love to work at your school I'd  that stupid bint for a start, you know, the one with the goaty  Actually I always wanted to be a teacher & did my work experience in a school but when it came to college I couldn't face years of studying & wanted to earn money & play  I still regret it but can't complain as I've had great jobs & have done well in accounts. Just to cheer you up, the forecast for the weekend is great 

Lots of  to everyone else, will try to get on tomorrow. Have a lovely evening.

Erica.xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

rachel B, thinking of you and sending     

off to work this morning so cant stop

kj


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Rachel
              
Thinking of you today & sending you lots of good luck.

Erica.xxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Morning IUI girls!!

Thanks for all your thoughts - it really means a lot.  Especially as no-one in the real world, apart from one friend, knows about our IF problems.  It is brilliant to have such supportive cyber-buddies!

Unfortunately it doesn't seem such a good morning as AF seems to be here.  I've had horrendous cramps since Weds night - really horrible, they have been keeping me awake at night - and although I was trying to stay positive yesterday as it was just some spotting/brown blood, it seems that   is definitely here now.   I'm really gutted, as I am sure I came so close to acheiving that elusive   this month.  I think the fact that the AF pains are so bad, for so long also adds up to the fact that something might have happened - I never have pain like this normally.  I just feel a bit stupid now for having got my hopes up so much.


I hope everything is good with all of you and that we are all going to have a sunny weekend to lift the spirits.  We're off to the coast in Dorset to stay with one of my best friends so that will be lovely.  

Thanks again for all your support - I'll be back on later.

Love Rachel xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Rachel - Sending you loads of     

Hope you have a nice weekend away

Take care

Moomin
xxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Oh Rachel,

So sorry sweetie. It is heartbreaking to get so close....   

You mustn't feel stupid for getting your hopes up - you had every right, the signs were so good. 

Sending you loads of love and hugs and hoping you get a sticky one soon....
Molly
x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Rachel
So sorry to read your post         
Please don't feel stupid for getting your hopes up, we all would have done the same with your symptoms it's only natural. Hope you have a lovely weekend away seeing your friend   & get lots of quality time with & cuddles from DH you really deserve them.

Take care,

Erica.xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hello again

Thanks for your lovely words.  It's nice to know that people understand (although not nice that any of us have to go through this obviously............) 

Apart from anything else, I should have known it was all over when I woke up this morning and promptly ate a Mint Aero for breakfast.  Clearly I am back on the chocolate!!

Julie - It's good to see things are moving again for you.  Hopefully the tests will all be ok this month and you won't have to do them again.  It seems as though you are really busy at work these days - I hope itisn't too manic.

Erica - I reckon you'd make a great teacher!!  It's quite weird to think how our lives might have been different had we done something different at college/whatever.  I'm sure you are great at Accounts too though!

Holly - Great news about your FSH.  Things look really positive and again it goes to show how we do at least have some power to influence and help these things along ourselves.  I was looking in a Travel magazine at pictures of NZ yesterday and it looked absolutely gorgeous - I'm very jealous, although I would definitely miss the G+B Maya Gold too much!!

Kelly - How are things with you?  It sounds as though you have been having a bit of a hard time.  I really hope everything works out soon.

Catwoman -      for E/T and the 2ww

KJ - Brilliant news to hear that everything is going so well on the adoption front.  I'm very impressed by all your gardening efforts.  We only have a tiny garden but it is still in a complete state!!  Fancy a trip to Hampshire?!!

Molly - It was really interesting that you said your acupuncturist picked up your pregancies.  I do trust mine and although obviously I am upset that it isn't now true, I don't think she would have said it unless she had been fairly sure.  Sorry to hear that   is mucking you around.  It must be really frustrating.  I definitely think Yoga helps too - I haven't done it for a while but loved it when I did.

Moomin - Thanks for PM.  Sorry my reply was so waffly!!  Hope that you get a nice weekend off work and that the sun is shining down in Portsmouth.

Jess and Sair - Enjoy what is left of half-term!!


 to everyone not mentioned.

I'm off into town in a minute to pick up my clomid and steroids for next time.  Life is a never ending cycle of drugs!!!

Have a lovely, lovely weekend one and all.   

love Rachel xxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

oh rachel, i'm so sorry sweets  you only did what was natural getting your hopes up, we've all done it! hoping that next month and the new approach does the trick....

ok moral dilemma..am meant to going to friends house with the girls tonight..we call it a spa night but really we just eat choc, drink bubbles and sit with our feet in the foot massager machines. only just remembered i am meant to be doing this! trouble is on wed dh asked my local ff'ers dh to come over and help him with the greenhouse this eve..forgetting i was going out i said they could all come (friend, dh and baby) and i'd cook dinner...who should i let down??

kj x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hmm thats my thinking too..just feel guilty cos it took us all ages to get a date to do the spa night..i'm no good at guilt!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

no easy was of compromising..so i've bitten the bullet and dropped out of spa night, friend was ok..didnt start to cry or anything lol..best get on with dinner then!!

laters mwah

kj xxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Just thought I would pop on while I get chance cos my sis in law and her hubby are staying with us for a long weekend as we have a family wedding tomorrow,dont even know what I am wearing yet  So I am really looking forward to tonight cos we are having a big fat chinese and a feww bottles of wine .

My mum and dad are having Oli over night tomorrow so we can enjoy the wedding party till late,then go to a club in town  ,figured I would have a blow out before tx starts again.

Kj-oooh what a dilema,glad you made a decision  think it was the right one.

Julie-really hoping that your blodd test results are super duper hun  

Rachel-hunny I am so sorry af came,I think every single one of us goes through this a hell of a lot,actually thinking it would have worked,thinking of you loads sweetie,we are all here for you 

Holly-hows life treating you hun??

Starr-hows work sweetie,your v quiet 

Candy-Have you recovered from J's fall hunny 

Molly-owh het evild rea uoy atelyl?  

Struthie-loads of luck for stimms hun  

Catwoman-any news hun??

Erica-yey its sunny 

Jess-hows you hunny

Right had better go and do some MORE ironing.love to all

Kelly x

ps-cant remember if I psted but I have now been found a recipient for egg share so we will deffo be starting d/r around 25th


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Sorry ladies, just a quickie   as this is me this week  
Just wanted to wish you all a great weekend, sounds like the weather is going to be fab   which is extra great news for me as I'm at a bbq tomorrow & Sunday!!

Julie - Glad blood tests went well   will text you as I didn't get chance to pm you, sorry   
KJ - Enjoy your dinner tonight  & I've have done the same as you, at least you can re-arrange your spa night & you know how much you want your greenhouse   
Kelly - Wow fantastic news, tx starting so soon    you must be chuffed to bits. Enjoy the wedding.
Rachel - A few more       for you, hope you have the best weekend you can.

Big loves   to all you other fab girlies.

Erica.xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Erica,

Enjoy the BBQ's at the weekwnd hun


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Kelly - have a fab time at the wedding & clubbing! Sounds great & feeling a tad jealous!!  Am now officially too old to go clubbing cos it makes my legs ache!   great news about the egg share!

KJ - good decision cos help with the greenhouse is a must!

Rachel - sooooo sorry about the BFN - I too really got my hopes up this time & can't really work out where it all went wrong.  

Molly - how's that pesky AF? Take it you're wearing your tight white number with teeny weeny thong?!!

Erica - yep, you'd deffo be a fab teacher - ever so slightly mental!!! (But not as mental as Jillypops though!! )

Sair - can't believe half term is nearly over! Desperately need to get some planning done!! Still, only 7 weeks til summer hols!! Yippee!! 

Well, DH has given his dna & he's not been arrested so i guess he must have been telling the truth!  (There's a first!!!).  He had today off so we've been to see where he used to live as a 9 year old in Rayleigh in Essex & then we went to Southend - OMG chav's ville!!  Saw some seriously scary half-clad sights!
Had a lovely meal in Pizza Express!

Can't believe it's so close to the World Cup starting - will be having a little flutter on France to win & Henry to be leading scorer @ 40-1, so obviously this won't actually happen cos I never win!

Right, off to Tescos to get stuff in to make a cake for the village fete where I grew up & where my M&D & my MIL live - makes me feel all country bumpkinish!!  Fingers crossed for great weather!    

Loads of mwahs,
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Just a quickie, have had yet more internet problems thats 3 times in 1month  

Kim think you did the right thing you need some help getting that greenhouse sorted, seems you have made some really good friends there x

Cat, what a beautiful egg harvest and 10 fertilised thats really good, hoping things just keep getting better and that its your turn x


Rachel I am sorry, thinking of you hope you have a lovely weekend

Kelly won't ever forget it, but thats not a bad thing, J was on great form today we visited a fellow ff'er triciah) and her beautiful daughter Shona today, had a lovely afternoon, hope you are ok, dr'ing so soon, fingers crossed x

Julie hope she did take enough.

Molly so pleased your sil is so much closer hopefully take some of the strain off you, just hope you don't get taken for granted   so what happens now do you have to wait till next month or wait till af come sin full flow ? I can't believe how fast hes growing either almost 1 !!!

/waves to Erica, Sair, Starr   Jess & co

Holly  

I know I have missed lots of people, cx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Just a really quick one from me!!

Saw this post from Cathy on the Northamton thread,what with her not having much time to post I thought I would copy it to here so we can all have a little update.I am so glad Luke and Grace are such tough little fighters!! here we are...
just a quicky..... checking your all still going strong!

Sorry haven't read any posts.... no time for anything these days!

Luke & Grace are continuing to do well. grace is out of intensive care now but Luke is still in. He has a reflux problem which means he drowns every feed so he needs careful watching. it will pass with age they tell me and that can't come soon enough I can tell you! Being in two different rooms is a bit tough especially as they always seem to need feeding at the same time! Just about to put a couple of pics in my album taken when they were having a little free breathing time.

Hope you're all well

Cathy


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

OMG - back to work tomorrow - only done 1 day in last 3 weeks!!     Will def need a lie down by 5pm!

Good luck to Sair too! Love the hols (& the job!) but hardwork going back! 


Claire - when is ET?  Goodluck!!!         Really hope those embies cling on tight this time.

Molly - hope that AF has had the decency to turn up!  I keep getting AF pains even though it's all over - perhaps I'm having yours for you?!

Jilly - glad you're getting sorted - good luck with the interview!      I think you might be right about Erica!!   But I think she might be on the kids' wave length!!

Well, weather yesterday was fantastic - saw an old school friend a the fete - she was a bridesmaid at my my first wedding! We've not really kept in touch in the last 10 years as she has moved away & has 2 kids (9 & 7) - she'd put on a lot of weight but you know when you're not certain if someone is fat or pregnant?

Luckily I didn't ask her when it was due! My mum is friends with her mum & she's pretty certain it's just too much of the good life!


Nearly bought a bbq today!! Really don't want a gas one & we've not got much room to store one as DH's car goes in the garage.  Considering we'd probably only use about 5 times max in a year it seems a bit extravagant to spend shed loads - anyone know where we can get a cheapie?

Right, must go, my turn to cook! 

Lots of love to everyone!
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Jess - we got this BBQ from Argos,obviously you then need to buy the gas for it!
It has been used twice this weekend,so worth the money and big enough for us.

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3455401.htm

Hope everyone is enjoying the lovely sunshine xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

just a quickie as am having the most bonkers few days..i think the last week i have woken at 7, gone to bed at 11.30pm and barely drawn breath in between..we're off to the IOW music festival on wed but have a billion things to do before getting there..not helped by the fact that my ****** car..the new one..has broken down..had to call AA out yesterday...something to do with the clutch and hopefully will be under warranty..but it means I'm ferrying dh to work and back so i can keep the camper at home to pack up. I'm also trying to buy a digi camera and by golly theres such a choice ...reading/comparing reviews like mad..going to have a play with a few later..greenhouse is up and running...windows painted, toms, melons, aubergines and peppers planted...need to plant cucumbers later...the sweetcorn have mostly failed so trying to plant another crop quickly...the peas need netting, the beans need tying, the dog needs watering the broccoli needs walking..oops wrong way round..and in the last 7 days i have walked 16 miles with the dog  good job i dont work much  another sw visit tonight..dog has to fill in his questionnaire..and she is going to safety check the house...greenhose is meant to be fenced in...where we've put it we'll only be able to fence in a small bit oops.
off to guildford in a min as need new walking trainers as mine are leaking 
ok so that wasnt a quickie, tho i typed a million miles an hour so was quick really
love and mwahs to each and every one of you
hope everyones enjoying the sunshine 

kj xxxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

KJ - we will wave to you from across the water, as we are only 5 mins from the coast here and we are right opposite the IOW!!!!!


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Julie Angel - Thanks for your PM.  We'll defo hook up sooner or later.  It's fab to hear that you've got an appointment lined up to get going on the ICSI.  I'm really hopeful for you because you've come really close before.  I'll be thinking of you loads obviously!

CR - Lovely to see you on here - hope everything is okay with you.

Holly - Look at you with the FSH of a teenager!!!!!  Congratulations - I hope it's the start of a lot of good news for you.

Keemjay -    You must be knackered!  Life sounds mad but it's great that you're ticking off so many of your social worker meetings.  I'm so excited for you and the little one(s) that will be yours.

Catwoman - Well done with the ten embies.    

Jess P - LOL at your dad worrying more about his wasted greenhouse than your marriage.  When DP left her ex her dad was very worried that she had left his stepladder behind.  It must be a dad-thing!!!

Rachel    Sorry about your AF.  The signs looked so good.  It sounds like you might be right that something nearly happened.  Moosey and I were sure this happened to us one time.  All the signs were good but then she had a really heavy, painful AF.  I'm so sorry but I hope it means that the doctors are on the right track and that it'll happen for real very soon.

Molly - Accupuncture and yoga sound lovely.  Soon you will have the yoga-body of Madonna/Gerry Halliwell!!!

Kelly - Good luck with the DR later this month.  

 to Starr, Shazia, Erika, Struthie, Sair, Bun bun and anyone I''ve missed.

Moosey and I are fine at the moment.  We had friends down for the weekend and went into our local pub but the woman behind the bar was    She grudgingly let us order food but said that they were very busy and that a party of seven (oooooo - seven whole people) had turned up without even booking!!!  I was thinking "well do you want the business or not?" Then later when Moosey went to get more drinks,   barmaid served everyone around Moosey and even people who came after her.  Humph - I would boycott them but they're really convenient!!!  

I hope everyone is okay.  Even though I haven't been posting as much I still think of you all loads.  

Love Victoria 
xxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello gorgeous ones, and thanks for all your good wishes over the last week or so! Sorry I've been away for a few days, but I've had a bit of a roller coaster ride (it's OK, it all turned out all right in the end!) and didn't want to post until I knew where my head was. But anyway, first things first...
Jess - you are a lovely, and I will pm you back later on today       
Rachel - I'm so, so sorry hunny. Hope you're feeling a bit better today.
Julie - Hello, flower! I've lost touch a bit over the last week... how are those horrible AF pains? And how's that monster of a boss of yours? Sending you lots of love     and        for your tests and your upcoming tx cycle (I have a good feeling about it... I'm trying to be as positive as possible for us 2nd time IVFers!)
KJ - your greenhouse sounds fab and I am v.v jealous! I'd love to have the space to grow some veg... must admit, I'm pretty pleased with our garden at the moment, though. Everything really is looking lovely - especially my roses! How's it going with the adoption process? And how's the glorious Caleb? My mog Daphne has an ear infection at the moment   but the very kind local vet is coming out to see her, as she gets so upset being put in her cat box. The poor little thing ends up weeing herself she's so terrified. I end up in floods of tears, so DH says paying for a home visit is worth it, 'cos at least it keeps the two women in his life happier!
Erica - how are you, buddy? Sounds like you've been up to your neck in it at work! Hope you enjoyed the bbq. Sending you lots of love.
Jilly - sounds like you've been ultra busy, too! Best of luck for Friday and for the couple viewing the pub. Must be really exciting!  Keeping everything crossed that it all works out brilliantly for you    
Big hellos to lovely Holly (I know I've already congratulated you on that falling FSH, but I'll do it again 'cos I'm just so chuffed for you!), Molly, Kelly, Moomin, Candy, VIL, Struthie, Starr and all the other bestest girls...

Well, here's an update on me: don't know if you remember, but last time we went to blastocyst stage (day 5) and I had two put back, but all the rest perished. In fact, the whole lot slowed down on day 4 and I had a bit of a crisis, wondering if I'd have anything to put back on day 5!
Well, this time we were recommended to go for blast again, although my situation was borderline as I didn't have quite as many high quality embies on day three this time. I felt a bit despondant, thinking: 'If it didn't happen last time when I had more high quality embies, what'll happen this time?' Anyway, the embryologist phoned on Saturday (day 4) to tell me that this time my embies were developing on time and we were on track for blastocyst transfer. Hurrah! I thought. Until I went in yesterday, and discovered that the same thing had happened as last time... all but one had slowed down. In the end, I had one good blast and one nearly-there blast (a cavitating morula) put back in. My embryologist seemed quite happy, though, and told me that in his opinion, this was actually a slightly better cycle than last time (pull the other one, I thought.) He also suggested leaving the other three stragglers to see whether they'd make it to blast. Fat chance, I thought. If none of the stragglers made it last time, why should they now?
Anyhooooooooooooo... just phoned, and all three made it!!!! The embryologist said that their quality was 'OK, pretty average...but that's normal. I've seen lots of pregnancies coming from frozen blastocysts like these.' she told me that the embies put back in yesterday were even better quality, so yes... it looks like it's a much better cycle than last time. So I'm going to lie back and relax for a bit, 'cos I've been up to ninety-nine again, convinced it wouldn't work!!!
Will check in later - sorry for the long me, me post...
Love you all!
Claire xxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Claire - my blasts were the same, I had one good one and one not so good put back in and none of the others made it for us either.... and as they say it only takes one, and look at me now!!!!  Wishing you all the best.  When are you due to test?


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello Moomin! 
That's great news... I think with blasts that there's always a risk that none will make it, not least 'cos they're in such an artificial environment. Saturday 17th is the big day, but I'll need to have it clarified either way with a blood test by the clinic, so won't know anything for sure until that evening.
It's real heart-in-mouth stuff, isn't it? But I do feel heartened by the fact that this is better than our previous cycle - and by your own success!!!!!!! I didn't realise that the rest of yours didn't make it... did they only get as far as morula stage, then? And was the not-so-good one they put back in still a morula, or had it struggled through to blast?
I'm completely obsessed with blastocysts at the moment   I've been driving DH mad.
Thanks so much, Moomin - you've given me even more hope  
Love Claire xx


----------



## moosey (Aug 12, 2004)

Hello everyone

Just wanted to let you all know that I am thinking about you all and hope your dreams come true soon.

Take care

Jackie  xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi everyone........

Kelly - Thanks for the update on Cathy & the twins   great news. Hope you enjoyed the wedding & when do you start d/r? 
Julie - Aaahhh work must be lovely without pg boss   even though you're busy. Your weekend sounded lovely & I finally got to pm you today   
KJ -   with sw visit & sorting your car out. Greenhouse sounds fab & have a great time at the music festival   
Struthie - A little follie dance        
Candy - Hope you managed to sort your internet problems out   & I can't believe Jacob is nearly 1, where did that year go   
Jess -   for saying France to win &  for saying I'm on kids wave length & nuttier than Poops!! I don't think so. Think you'd better send me some of that cake you baked to say sorry, don't you think? 
Victoria & Jackie - OMG.........32 weeks already   how time flies!! Good to hear that all is well with you both.
Rachel -     how are you doing & how was your weekend? 
Claire - Wooohhhhoooooo      all sounding great with you my lovely. So pleased that you've had a better cycle this time & that et went well yesterday  This time you've got frozen blasts too     Wishing you all the luck in the world for the 17th, I've got a good feeling about this   & my cousin gets married that day, it's just got to be good news hasn't it. Hope Daphne's ear is better too   
Jilly -  I WOULD have been a fab teacher oh  Hope the couple viewing this week are what you are looking for &   for your interview on Friday. Can't wait for the World Cup to kick off, have you got your shirt ready? Looks like I'll have an early start on Saturday  then, never mind   

    to Sair, Molly, Starr, Holly, Lilly, Murtle, Moomin & everyone else.

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,

Had a nice time at the wedding,got totally sh*t faced at the evening do  ,didnt feel bad at all yesterday morning.

Am not a happy bunny at all,for the second time we were accepted for a re mortgage,thought it was all going through(same as the first time) only to be turned down again today,apparently someone got wrong info and accepted us when they shouldnt have AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  !!!!

So as you can imagine I have had enough,cant find a job to tie in with tx or Oli or dh's work,its all driving me potty,really dont know what to do anymore      

Kj-sounds like you have been busy,hope you get your car sorted soon

Jess-good luck with going back to work 

Starr-hope your ok??

Julie-I hope they are paying you extra for all this hard work your doing??

Catwoman-fab news on your fab fighting blasts    

Erica-didnt have you down as the footi type  

Big hellos to vil and moosey,moomin,shazia,struthie  and all you other lovlies.

Kelly x


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello again chaps!
Just a swiftie to Kelly - meant to thank you for your update on Cathy, but completely forgot   How useless am I Anyway, thanks again and big loves to you   and glad you had a great time at the wedding.   About the remortgage, though. How on earth can these bloody people get things wrong and mess about with people's lives like that?
Erica   thanks for asking about Daph's ear... the vet came out specially today to look at it when she heard that I was housebound because of IVF (how kind is that?) Although I'm not sure I did myself or the embies any favours when I had to wrestle a very large, very scared tabby cat to the floor so the vet could give her an injection! She's a big, big girl is my Daph   - likes eating and sleeping a little too much (a bit like her catmutha!).
Julie - yay! The wicked witch of a boss is away!
Right, best shift my a*se - DH is home in a minute. 
loves to all,
C xx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi everyone  

What a gorgeous day - just a shame I spent it in a horrible office block.  Oh well - I'm home now!  I had a lovely weekend at the seaside though, so am feeling much cheerier.

Thanks to you all for being so lovely, it really helped me deal with my disappointment.  I just have never had that feeling before of being sure that I was pregnant, so have never got my hopes up quite so much before.  I'll spare you the gory details, but AF was horrible - evil cramps for more than 2 days and nasty clotty stuff - so I think that is another sign that something had worked.  I'm feeling positive about this month though - at least I know what to expect with the steroids etc, and who knows!

Catwoman - Your blastocyst and almost blastocyct - very complicated name thingy (!) -  sound v. impressive to me.        for 2nd time lucky.  It CAN and WILL work!!!

KJ - Blimey - how busy are you?!  Have a great time at IOW festival.  I'm very jealous.  We're thinking about going to the other IOW festival (Bestival) in September if it isn't sold out - just need to wait until we have some money!

Erica- Hello!!  I'm looking forward to the World Cup too, especially after one of the Sunday papers had a feature on top footballing totty (inc. especially gorgeous photo of Thierry Henry.  Mmmmm!!).

VIL and Moosey - Thanks for sharing what happened with one of Moosey's cycles - it sounds very similar.  Hope all is well with the baby - so close now!  PS.  Horrible pub doesn't deserve any customers!

Kelly -   to the mortgage company.  Just an idea, but have you thought about going through an Independent Financial Advisor who can pick the companies most likely to be sympathetic.  We did this as I am self-employed, and it worked out really well.  We didn't have to pay him a fee as he got commission from the Mortgage Company.

Julie - Glad you had a nice weekend.  Hope you both get a good night's sleep tonight!

Jess - How was school?  Bet the children were pleased to see you back.  

Holly - Hello!  Are you close to finishing your job yet?  It will be good when you can come out to play more often!

Moomin - Hope all is well with you.  Have you bought much for the baby yet?

Jilly - Lots of luck for the job.  I hope you get it.    

Molly - Hope all is good with you.  Any closer to knowing when you can start IVF?

Candy -   to you and Jacob - I hope all is well with you.


Okay, have to stop there, my tummy is rumbling............Hello to everyone I've rudely forgotten.

Love to all, Rachel xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Rachel

So glad you had  a good weekend away.  The answer to your question is YES, quite a bit, but mainly bedding, and things for the nursery.  Haven't bought many clothes yet as getting quite a few hand me downs from a friend of mine, so need to see what we get from her at the weekend.  Thankfully my mum has bought quite a bit for us, and father in law has bought the cot.

Fingers crossed for you for this month, sending you lots of      

Take care of yourself

Moomin
xxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Soz not been on - been a bit hectic with a long weekend of niece, nephew and visitors.  By the time I made new threads I had to run off again without a chance to chat.  I did manage to read a bit though and catch up with you.

Rachel - so sorry darlin   It's only right to have hope and you had done so much work to get to that point you were right to get your hopes up.  We've all been there and that hope is what keeps us going.  I really think that you've uncovered something with your findings and by the sounds of your AF it certainly does make you wonder.  Onwards and upwards for this month sunshine - let it bring a happy outcome  

Catwoman - wow!  You've done brilliantly hunny!  What a result!!  And the cons words are encouraging so yes - please put your feet up and and know everything is going beautifully!  Focus on those lovely embryos dividing and emplanting!!  So willing this for you            

Struthie - thinking of you hun and follies are sounding fabbie!!  GL with EC           in case I don't get back on in time  

KJ - I hate moral dilemma's too but for what it is worth at this late stage I would have gone with the decision you made!  I hope your gal pals understood.  How's weekend  Oooh and brill about the prep work you did before SW visit.  I always worry that now we have been just a couple for so long how hard that adjustment will be for us....  and you have added issues too - sigh still I have no doubts at all that you're flying!  Oooh about IOW!! SOOOOO jealous!  Think of me and DH - he was desperate to go last year - lovin Snow Patrol and Keane's new releases.  Great about all your plantings etc - you guys really crack on don't you!  Ugh ugh ugh about car    That's just so wrong and out of order!!!  Loves to you all  

Julie - excellent that bloods are done and please don't worry I'm sure they only need a couple of drops for each test so two vials will be plenty.  Makes it feel like it's happening doesn't it?  Hope you are ok about that and by the time it comes round you'll be focused and set    Weekend sounded great and v busy.  Nice to have nearby fertility friends - did you meet online?

Jilly - oooh things are moving along nicely aren't they!  Hope the viewers were impressed with your beautiful hanging baskets and shiny bar and glasses    Good luck with interview - you deserve to get it hunny!      

Erica - hiya gorgey!  Hope all is well in Brum.  Was it a lovely sausage weekend?  Hope work is starting to settle down again with the changes - or is that wishful thinking and you have shed loads more to do??!

Kel - glad your weekend was a good time out from everything - you needed it.  So sorry to hear about your dissapointing news.  I really wish there was something we could do to help.... I hate it when friends can't see a way out of the bleakness.  Just hope that light at the end of the tunnel shows itself soon hunny.  Something has to happen and I hope it's soon for your happiness' sake 

Jess - hope you're feeling good about going back to school.  How was the fete and did you get a bbq?  We got a second hand Weber (£20) when we were in the UK and it was great plus it didn't take up much room.  Misky has it now... if she decides not to use it - its yours!

VIL  and Moosey - so GREAT to hear from you both!  Excellent that all is well in your worlds apart from your local!  What a    Obviously she's no where up to the multi tasking done at Jilly's pub!  She'd never win prizes for her pub!  Anyway - lovely ones hope lovely bump is looking fabulously bumpy and you're both feeling well.  Think of you often    

Moomin - excellent that you're getting all the kit together!  It must be such a wonderful feeling buying those longed for things  

Molly - great that sis is moving closer.  Really hope that takes the pressure off you a bit.  You are such a giving one with all the support you give them all.  How's everything going?  Thinking of you such a lot and have such high hopes for good things         


Am sure I've forgotten something....      if I have and I'm v v  

All ok here.  As above, v busy weekend.  The babysitting went well apart from nephew having pneumonia and a weird reaction to his antibotics necessitating in his mother spending all day at the hospital having him checked out before deciding that they would leave him in our care afterall.  Then his older sis came down with dreadful chest infection.  Despite all this they were little angels and so good for us.  We took them to a wildlife park and had a good time.  Next morning a big walk (where we got caught in the rain   spotting native birdlife and then having to put them both in a single buggy and get them home in a hurry due to weather.... and poorly chest conditions - oops!  Anyway no harm done and all happy campers.  Parents had had a fab time away so that was good.  We had visits from my out of town sister and also good friends.  Have missed that - having been away from NZ for so long... It was a long weekend here so a short week with work finishing for me on Thursday lunchtime.  I've mixed feelings about it... It's been so nice to be out and about and knowing that while I'm at work I'm not having to do tx.. now I'm finished it's looming large and I don't have any of the excitement there has been in the past - just the trepidation of all that it entails. Plus with the way everything went last time - it's all tied up together in my head so it's hard to seperate it all... I know what I said to you last week Julie - I just have to believe it myself.

The  left for a holiday today so came and said goodbye.  He made each day quite fun going in.   He eventually got around to finding out if I was married... it took him a while!  It'll be funny to say goodbye to everyone but by the same token I couldn't stay there - not in that position anyway.  Anyway - enough ramblings.....

Love you all loads and will be around more later in the week!

xx's special ones!
H


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi girls

Where are you all?!!!  Obviously either working very hard or out enjoying the sunshine.  I'm sat inside, not working very hard, and looking at the sunshine outside thinking that looks a much better place to be!

Glad to hear you've been out buying things Moomin.  I can't wait for the day I can start buying baby things!

Catwoman and Struthie      

 everyone else.

I'm off to acupuncture in a bit.  I'll have to ask for her latest theory on what my body is up to!

Love Rachel xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hiya  
Kelly - Aaaahhh sounds like you've got alot on your plate at the moment what with re-mortgage, job hunting & tx so sending you a big  & hoping you find a way forward soon. And yes, sorry girls, but I'm a footie chick so really looking forward to the next couple of weeks  
Catwoman - Oooohhh hun, so excited for you. Bucket loads of       being sent through cyber space as we "speak". I'm just feeling so positive at the moment. Glad Daph is a little better & there is nothing wrong with being a big girl, I too love eating & sleeping & have been known to have the odd tipple  Take care & get plenty of rest.
Rachel - Hope you enjoyed acupuncture & good to hear you had a nice weekend  Sorry AF is giving you such a hard time  but good to hear you sounding so positive again. Yes there's quite alot of eye candy around in the World Cup but obviously I'm only interested in tactics & teams  
Moomin - Sounds like the nursery is coming along a treat  & the grand parents to be are obviously very excited & bless them buying such lovely things.
Holly - Ooer missus, fab photo you little glamourpuss you  you look really lovely. Your weekend sounded lovely, quality time with friends & family. How are your niece & nephew now? Poor little loves   I'm on ANOTHER sausage ban  DF is away for 7 weeks, just 5 left!! At least it's like riding a bike or learning to swim, even if you haven't done it for ages you still remember what to do................    
Julie - You ok fruit bat? Still busy no doubt. Hope you're right about Sunday mate  
KJ - Look...........here you are  
Jilly -    Bovered?  Has the cat got your tongue?  Or are you just pretending to be busy again? Hope the couple looking at the pub today are what you're looking for   

   to Struthie, Jess, Molly, Candy, VIL, Moosey & everyone else.

Erica.xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi peeps 

hope everyones enjoying the sunshine these last few days..hoping its going to last all over the weekend so we dont get washed away at the festival...busy packing here..dog has gone to dog minders  but it is quite nice having some peace and quiet..new pic in gallery, courtesy of new digi camera 

erika - love the doggy pic  that used to be me..being dragged along by caleb, but with his new gentle leader harness he walks like a lamb 

holly - love yer new piccie  your babysitting weekend sounded very full-on..lol at taking chesty children out in rain  hope end of job goes ok...so hear what your saying re treatment..just remember the words of cold play..and you too julie...

Ooh ooh-ooh, that's right,
Let's take a breath, jump over the side.
Ooh ooh-ooh, that's right,
You know that darkness always turns into light.
Ooh-ooh, that's right

will be thinking of you both on sun if they play it...and 'fix you'

rachel - hope acu went well and she had plenty of encouraging things to say

catwoman - hwta palava you went through but hoping those little embies are snuggling up tight..hope moomins story encouraged you too. sending loadsa        

VIL - the barmaid at your local must be related to the barman at ours..he is the rudest man i know..once we asked for a cup of tea for my mum he said (say this in a chinese accent and think small v skinny chinese man with jeans pulled up so high and tight you can visualise his crack and he clearly wears no pants) ' cant do tea, no clean cups and saucers, takes too long to boil kettle on busy day like this' more recently i asked him for a bowl of water for the dog, his response 'bowls!!??bowls!!! everyone want bowls for their dog, you give me bowl, i put water in..we run out of bowls and chef gets annoyed!!' sooo helpful NOT!!

right must get on with packing..have lovely weekends one and all   
kj x


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Morning! 

Sorry been awol again...  Isn't the weather gorgeous?  Will catch up quickly on some personals...

Catwoman -   on the 2 beautiful embies. They sound just peachy - I hope you're enjoying the relaxation and I have every confidence for a positive outcome.     

Kj - hope to catch you before you leave... have a lovely time....look forward to hearing all about it when you get back, rock chick.   at the car probs, hope they're sorted without too much wonga...

Erica - how are you sweetie? You are so good at doing personals to everyone, but wasn't there some news about you that you were gonna share ?  Hope everything's okay. x I think it's wages day today isn't it, so you will probably be       like this today!

Jilly - glad things are moving ahead on the pub front. Hope you make shedloads when the World Cup is on.  Any plans for tx yet?  Good luck for Friday!   

Julie - Angel! I hate to see them working you SO hard, but hope you've enjoyed the break while the  has been away. I'm sure all will be okay with the blood tests...not long now till you go again. Did you know that success rates are better in the summer?  Hope your lovely DP's extension is coming along well and will soon be finished...have you got a little spot to sunbathe amongst the rubble this year? 

Kelly - sknaht os hcum rof eht yhtaC sniwt etadpu. dooG ot raeh er'yeht gniod yako.  I am so sorry you've got problems over the remortgage, worries you don't need at the moment.  Rachel's idea was a great one. Hope you get it sorted soon.  on the egg-share match though hun....great that you can go again soon. 

Struthie - the follies are looking good.    for the next scan. Hopefully EC will be when Julian is back from holiday!  Thanks for the heads up on Sarah - I too had no idea!!

Candy - lovely that you met up with Tricia & Shona.  Hope your internet probs are at an end now. Bet the allotment's blooming!  Love to J. 

Rachel - lovely to hear you being so positive.  Did you have a follow-up appt with c/s to shed some more light on what's been going on?     for this cycle. Will be interested to see what your acupuncturist makes of it all.... 

Starr - hunny, are you okay? Busy, busy, busy I expect.... 

VIL & Moosey - lovely to hear from you both. Can't believe how quickly the pg's going....will be all change for you both soon! 

Jess - how is it being back at school this week?  Did you get the barbie? I must admit I HATE the idea of a gas one too. Seems like cheating - might as well cook indoors! It's just not the same without the struggle to get it lit, the smoke, the ash, the fumes and the cremated sausages!  The fete sounds great....lovely to bump into old friends you haven't seen in ages (especially when they've put on shedloads of weight!  )

Holly - gorgeous one! It is SO great to see your new pic - you look lovely - but it makes me miss you all the more!!!   for the trpidation re. starting tx again, but work is now out of the way, you are both more settled, your FSH is fanbloodytastic, your herbalist has been working her magic and I am really feeling it's all good for you this time. You came SOOOO close to success last time that you must try to take heart from that (faith & hope, remember?   ) Have you tried Flower Remedies? They are great for working on the emotions when you need a bit of a boost. Zita West recommends them before IVF to help with positivity & calm - I think Walnut in particular. Here's a link to a remedy chooser if you want to check it out: http://www.bachfloweressences.co.uk/dynamic/us/index.php?section=remedychooser 

Moomin - hope you are less tired now. Are you still having acupuncture? How exciting getting the nursery ready - I bet Richard is in his element! 

Well, thanks for everyone who asked, but still no af!  I could get the doc to give me tablets to bring on a bleed, but I think I want my body to do its thing in its own good time - as I'll be doing short protocol it works with the body's own hormones so I want to try to let it begin happening naturally if you know what I mean... 

The wedding on Saturday was FABULOUS! It was very emotional too though as the bride was a girl I used to nanny for (God, I feel SO OLD!) and her mum died while I was working for them, so was sad she wasn't there. The girls (four of them) were all so pleased to see me and their Dad said some lovely things about how I'd helped to shape their characters etc.  The church service and reception were lovely - live salsa band and lots of star-gazing as there were some famous people there. I had to have a wry smile to myself at dinner in the marquee though - tables of 10, and three of the other four women on my table were pregnant - and the fourth was......a midwife!!! 

Right, better get on...got acupuncture this afternoon and haven't done a stroke yet! 

Love to you all....
Molly


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Helloooooooooo loves and darlings!
Back at work, so a swiftie message while the boss is away...
Molly – lovely to hear from you. It sounds like it was a lovely wedding, and I take my hat off to you having a wry smile at all those preggy women at your table! I'd be shaking my fist at the sky and making frequent loo breaks to pull myself together. Here's an AF dance to help her on her way                           When I was waiting for AF to arrive, the marvellous ladies on this board did a dance for me, and she arrived 24 hours later! 
Holly – Gorgeous pic, huns. You really are a lovely looking gal  
Big loves to Julie – thanks so much for the PM and the encouraging words. Am sooooooooooooo hoping that your next tx is the one for you  
All the other lovelies: Erica, Jilly, Jess (you alright, huns? How's work?), Rachel, Moomin, Kelly, KJ, Struthie Starr and all the other best gals...   and happy Wednesday!
Had to make a slight detour to the hospital this morning. I've had slight spotting since the day after ET (6dpo), and my drs wanted to check my platelet levels in case the heparin injections I'm taking (it's a blood thinner that might help implantation happen) is making my platelet level too low. I've had nothing at all since yesterday evening, and it really is the most minute pink/red spotting that I'd hardly notice if I wasn't ultra-vigilant in that area at the moment! I'm on the maximum luteal support (gestone injections), so can't imagine it's any problem there, and my ET was very smooth (perfect, according to the drs), and I had no pain or bleeding after that, so who knows. Trying not to fret about it too much, but can't help feeling paranoid... especially when it all started to go horribly wrong after I started spotting last time (though admittedly that was 14 days post collection, 9 days post et).
Reet... best get back to work! Will check in later!
Lots of love to all,
Claire xxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

KJ - Hard to enjoy the gorgeous sunshine when you're stuck in an office  but really looking forward to the weekend!! Have a fab time at the festival  
Molly - I can't believe your AF STILL isn't here   I totally understand what you mean about waiting for your natural AF being as you are doing short protocol & I only hope she decides to show up soon so that you can move forward   The wedding sounded great & I'm sorry but I did  at you having 3 pg women & a midwife on your table, why oh why does that ALWAYS happen? It's a good job we are as strong & determined as we are. And you're a cutie aren't you I have got some news but I spend so long reading posts & catching up that I never get the time to update you on my stuff but I will today I promise.
Julie -   so you're still busy then hun, hope work calms down soon, will pm you tomorrow.
Catwoman - A big  for being stressed but please try not to worry too much. Everything crossed for your platelet levels & I'm sure your cons was just being cautious & it's better to be that way than the other. This cycle is completely different so don't look back mate.........onwards & upwards only!!! Lots of        coming you way & I hope your snails are happy, you're not depriving them of beer are you just because you're on your 2ww  
Poops - Wahey...........look at this 

Lots of love     to all not mentioned, back in a bit.

Erica.xx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Hahahahahahahahahh... well if I'm not allowed any beer at the moment, I'm b*ggered if my snails are getting any!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Claire
Now that's not the spirit  is it my lovely. Just because you can't doesn't mean should want everyone else to go without   Come on girl me & Poops fancy a night out!!


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Sorry not posted for ages, but do keep an eye on whats going on. All well here, we have our 20 week scan next week which am looking forward to as have felt movements since week 16! Am suffering quite a lot with groin/pelvic pain. I have been told it can be alot worse second time round and its certainly not unbearable but am going to keep an eye on it as it can be very painful to walk some days. May ask the hospital to give me a support belt when I go next week.

Love to all Shaziaxxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi girlies

This is the first time I've had chance to log on and say hi... and this will only be a quickie as I've got to sort tea!  Just wanted to say a big   and send you all lots of  

Jess - how's things?  Doesn't the half term hol seem ages ago now... it always the same by about 10 on the first Monday back it's as though you've never been away.  Oh well....only 6 weeks and 2 days to go.....

Catwoman - I was soooooo pleased to hear the fab news about your blasts... sending you loads of        .  So hope the spotting was nothing serious.... I think Moomin had quite a lot of bleeding and look at her now....

Moomin - hi hun, hope you are ok and little bubs is growing well.

Julie - how are you doing chick.  Yes, good ol' D H tonight.... which reminds me ahhhhhh...we taped it last week and haven't watched it yet..... might have to miss Emmerdale and Corrie.....

kj - hope you have a fab time on the IOW.  I go there with my class every other year....such fond memories......mmmmm!!!  Who's playing there this year?  My friend's husband managed to get tickets to see Keane in London on Friday night so I'm going along with them and their daughter.  Can't wait... 

Molly - lovely to hear from you.  So wishing AF shows up for you soon hun... take care...

Big hugs and much love to everyone else...

Best go... I'm sure I can smell burning.....

Sarah xxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi all

Bit of a late one from me.  I've been in a client's office all day so didn't really want to be logging to on Fertility Friends with people looking over my shoulder!!

It's very quiet on here though.  You're obviously all partying with Erica, Jillypoops and the snails   ............

A little update on me...............I saw my acupuncturist yesterday and she said that she was 98% certain that I had been pregnant when I went to see her the week before.  I'm not quite sure how she can tell from my pulses, but she was very certain about it.  So, I'm feeling a bit weird about that now.  I guess I have to take it as a positive as, if she is right, and given that I felt so many symptoms myself, then I have got closer than I have ever done before and maybe there is something in this Immunology malarkey after all.  Who knows!!  At least steroids and aspirin are cheaper than IUI/IVF (about £10 this cyle, plus £20 for ovulation predictor sticks) so it isn't costing me loads of money to try this way.

I hope all is well with all of you.

KJ - You probably won't read this but have a great time at IOW.  

Molly - Wicked witch  - not arriving.  You must be so frustrated.  I'm not quite sure what an AF dance entails, but here goes ......        .  Are you allowed to tell us who was at the wedding, or would that be name dropping?!  We won't tell!!

Erica - We're all in suspense now, waiting for your news!  Molly is right, you are so brilliant with personals for everyone else, you must run out of time to tell us about yourself!

Julie - Sorry you are so busy these days - you're obviously in demand!  Hope you hear back about the blood tests soon.

Kelly - If you're reading this, hope you're okay and everything works out soon.

Catwoman - Hope you're doing okay and that the spotting has eased. Loads more       to you.

Holly - I'm sure you feel apprehensive about finishing work and starting treatment again, but everything look so promising and I really hope that this is your turn.

By the way is anyone else watching Big Brother or is it just me that is so sad?!  I want to adopt Glyn and Pete - they're lovely - but as for the others!! How hideous? How *****y?  It makes me depressed!  No, I don't know why I watch it either........

Hi to everyone else - moomin, candy, VIL, Moosey, Jess, Sair, Struthie and everyone I've forgotten.

Good night!

Rachel xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya all,

I am gonna do my very best to catch up now.Sorry I have been quiet I suffer alot in this weather with migranes,I only walked into my local town yesterday and felt poop for the rest of the day so I have been blobbing today. We have been messed around sssoooo much with yet another mortgage application so I am stressing about that cos we are so broke its untrue.We have got a mortgage advisor coming to see us tomorrow to see what she can offer us,she came the other day and took all our details etc so heres hoping.We have also got an appointment with a financial advisor who used to take care of my mum and dads mortgage etc so hopefully we will sort something.

You might notice my ticker has changed,we have decided to put the IVF back a month cos of all the sh*t going off at the mo,my recipient was ok with that.It makes sense anyway cos it means the majority of the tx will be at the back end of the 6 weeks hols which is better cos Oli will be going back to school. Cant believe he is going to be in year 1    he has got his summer play tomorrow so I will most probabilly  .He made me smile the other day though,they are learning about family at school and I sat outside eating icecream with him yesterday and he said we need to take a picture of me,you ,daddy and max and paddy the rabits cos we are all family  bless him

Julie-good god your boss really does need a slap around the face with a plank!!!! You just wait till she has that blummin baby,its gonna be well ugly  sorry couldnt resist!!! Poor kid having her as a mum.shall i go on??

Kj-enjoy the festival you rock chick you!!!!

Jess and sarah-hope the kids at schoool arent driving you to loopy,they are all abit hyper with this nice weather arent they?

Shazia-wow 20 weeks  thanks for popping in on us!!

Jilly-hope your not too busy hun

Starr-your very quiet chick,you ok??

Molly-flippin heck talk about bad seating plan,maybe all their pregnancy vibes will rub off on you eh??any sign of af??

Erica- here we go here we go here we go !!! you footie nutter you!!!!

Rachel-thanks for the tip on the financial advisor   your accupuncture lady sounds like she was sure you were pg,take it as a vey good sign that your body is working hun,you will get there v.soon  

Claire-wow e/t done already,get those feet up young lady     

Holly-love the new pic,makes us realise who we are missing  thanks for your lovely words the other day  we will get there somehow

Right I am off to sort out all my mortgage paperwork 

Kellyx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Julie - you will get there honey,I truly beleive we are sent on this journey for a reason,don't ask me the reason though,sorry rambling now!
Hope you are ok.

Hi Kelly - good to see you back hope you work things out.

Final scan for me tomorrow,I have 11 follies so far,hopefulyl e/c is Monday!

Love to all xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi Lovelies!

Sorry been awol but school has really taken it out of me!!

Class have been sooooo fab - they all made me little "Welcome back" cards & when I did the register they started replying "Welcome back Mrs S." & then one said "Welcome back precious teacher" & then it went on to "beautiful teacher", "Special teacher", etc!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I was really choked up by the end of it!! They really are exceptionally lovely little 6 year olds!!  Bet I get a really grotty lot next year!

Have had a great couple of afternoons - we went out onto the field to play games, read, tell stories, draw & sing!!!! What a way to earn a living!  DH was v jealous as he'd had to go to London for a 5pm meeting!

Anyway, enough of me - I sound like Grace in BB!! (Wish I had her legs!! - but they'd look v silly stuck on my body!  )

Erica - had to laugh & thought of you, I was ordering stock for Literacy out of a suppliers catalogue the "Hope catalogue", when I saw a pic of a little girl putting a sentence into a machine (think the machine reads it) - thought she must be a relative of you cos the sign says "I love sausage"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Someone at the catalogue obviously has a cheeky SOH!

Kelly - sorry the re-mortgage is still causing hassle, I'm sure it will get sorted soon!

Julie - Your boss has a serious problem!!!  What a cow!

Holly - Great to hear from you & fab pic!  Really excited for you - especially now your FSH is soooo much lower - feeling good vibes!!    

Sair - hope your kids aren't too hyper! Mine are hilarious when it comes to putting sun tan cream on! They're practically swimming in it!

Molly - sorry about the wedding!  I didn't go to my the christening of my friend's twins cos it was the weekend after my BFN.  Anyway, the girl I would have sat with said that she had a woman on the other side of her who cried all through the service - she asked our friend whose kids were being christened if she was ok & she told her that the poor woman had just had another failed ivf!

Not only that, she thought I could have sat with her & we could have consoled each other!!!! Bloody cheek! 

It wasn't just because it would have upset me that I didn't go, it was because I didn't want people to feel sorry for me & therefore detract from what should be a really happy day! 

Anyway, sorry, must dash, DH has arrived home early & I've not put food shopping away!!!


Ooooops,
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello lovelies  
Sarah - Hope you have a fab time at Keane tonight  I'm so jealous I love them & think their new single is great.
Rachel - Your acupuncturist sounds great  & obviously knows her stuff. It fascinates me how much they can pick up from a pulse. Can I ask what the aspirin & steroids are for? Hope they work anyway  I watch bits of BB here & there & from what I've seen Pete to win!!
Julie -   sorry but I can't say anything about your boss, too many swear words! Sounds like you've planned your tx just perfectly, this one will work  & then you'll be going on maternity leave before she returns so you won't have to deal with her anymore. Yippppppeeeeeeee, will pm you after lunch..........................where did that week go  
Catwoman -       how are you doing poppet? Thinking of you & sending bucket loads of positive thoughts you're way. Like I said, the 17th is just going to be a great day all round  
Jilly -     today mate, wishing you all the very best for your interview. Bossy? You Adolf?  
Struthie -     for your scan today, hope you get the go ahead for ec on Monday.
Kelly - Hope you get that mortgage sorted  & changing your tx start date sounds like a good idea to me you will be less stressed & hopefully mortgage worry free.
Moomin/VIL&Moosey/Shazia -  to our pg ladies, hope the heat isn't too much for you.
Jess - Here you are  What a fantastic welcome back, brought a tear to me eye & regret that I didn't follow my heart all those years ago. Had a good  at "I love sausage", the little girl must have been my niece!!

 to Holly, KJ, Molly, Starr, Candy & everyone else.
Off to make a very important  then back this afternoon with my update.

Erica.xx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Aaargh! Erica.....you are keeping us all in suspenders!!  Hope the   went well and everything's okay....   
Molly


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Well the mortgage advisor has been back today and it seems like we might have a solution,I am so glad I have put tx back a month it will give us time to get straight and for me to hopefully have a part time job 

Jess- I have often wondered about going into teaching,sounds v hard but ssoooo rewarding 

Julie-how are you today hun,anything planned for the weekend??

Erica-whats the important call? intrigued now !!

Molly-reckon I had the curse today,went to Asda and every muppet and his mother was there today.I must have come across 20 pg women   and no less than 5 brand new gorgeous smelling babies   it will be our turn soon.I reckon when (and it will happen) we have little ones we pught to get little t-shirts made for them saying my mummy and daddy worked very hard to get me.OH OH just realised that sounds rude ah well good idea  

Struthie-omg thats so quick,loads of luck for e/c hun,keep us posted.

Claire-hows you hun??  

Right off to pick Oli up,his summer play was good this morning,made me  when he stood up with his picture and said"I like the sunshine cos it keeps me warm" bless him.

Wont be around much at the w/e,its my nieces b'day tomorrow then Michaels on sunday  

Love to all

Kelly x[br]Posted on: 9/06/06, 14:42Me again,

Just read that Charliezoom has had a scan today and is expecting a little girl aaawwww she deserves it

Kelly x


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Hi Julie - thought I'd try to catch you before you log off....wanted to send you a big  for that   boss of yours! What an evil cow. Doesn't she realise she will be old one day? ...and as for handicapped people not having holidays! GRRRRRR!!!!  Your cunning plan sounds great - the timing will be just perfect....  It IS going to happen for you this time.... FAITH & HOPE, HOPE & FAITH.....     

Jess - you need a   too! Just as well you didn't go to the christening - what a 'mare!! Some people just don't have a clue do they?   Bless your little class for the lovely welcome back though. 

Kelly - things are looking up!   Your idea about the t-shirts had me in stitches....    What a fab idea - I'm sure they'd be a best seller on here! Good luck with the job-hunting and enjoy the birthdays. What a little star Oli is. 

Struthie - lots of luck for EC on Wednesday.   

 to Shazia - lovely to hear from you. I hope the pain eases up soon...poor you.  

Rachel - so interesting what your acupuncturist had to say - it really is amazing - and I'm sure it bodes well for the future!   

Sair - how's things with you. Hope you didn't burn the dinner! 

Catwoman - hope everything's settled down now on the spotting front. What a worry for you - but hoping its a good sign!!!       Lovely weather for a 2ww - great excuse for lots of strawberries too (all those yummy red foods!) Hope Daphne's on the mend. 

Erica - WHERE ARE YOU?   

Love to Candy, Holly, KJ, Jilly, Starr, Moomin, VIL & Moosey and all you lovely ladies. I am just off to watch the footie!!!
Byeeeeeeeee! 
Love Molly x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Molly, sorry     

Right then. DF took a UK posting for 2 years for us to do fertility tx (Clomid, IUI & IVF). We have fought hard & he has been granted another year but has to go back to Germany in February next year   There is no compromise that is that. 5 months of this year has been wasted with my time under Colposcopy   & now the funding that we were told we were getting in April has gone AWOL   Time is seriously running out for us so after lengthy discussions we decided to accept his parents extremely generous offer of them funding a go for us   We know how lucky we are & really do appreciate it. I contacted the hospital & was told the next step was form signing & we had to have our bloods re-done as they are only valid for 12 months. With DF away for 7 weeks I was gutted   I asked if there was any chance of an appt on 26th May as he was going to be home for his cousins wedding & was offered one for 2.50pm. The wedding was 2.45pm so I couldn't believe my bad luck. 

I asked if I should phone for a cancellation & she said I could but it rarely happened. I didn't phone on the Monday like she told me to but did on the Tuesday & guess what......................oh yes     20 minutes before I phoned someone cancelled. She said the appt was obviously meant to be mine & that if I had phoned when she told me to there wouldn't have been an appt.

So me & DF went before the wedding for bloods & form signing & my fabulous FIL phoned the day before & paid over the  on his credit card. When I was asked when I wanted to start I said "now" & the nurse   saying she expected that response from me! As   arrived on the Monday before our appt she said that provided our bloods were ok I could start d/r on the 11th June.

I've phoned today, all is A OK      so here we go, here we go, here we go   I'm soooooooooo excited. The only thing is I had the menopause in November last time & slept naked  on top of the bed with the windows open, fan on, curtains closed (luckily for my neighbours   ) so now the weather is so glorious, God help me. Still, I don't care, I'm desperate to start again, first scan on the 28th.

Blimey, I waffled there a bit didn't I   

Erica.xxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Thanks Julie   
I'm so excited..........I just can't hide it.........I'm about to loose control & I think I like it   

Have a great weekend.

T.xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

OMG - Erica that is just THE BEST NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Really must learn to do proper big writing!! )

Lots & lots of lucky omens going on there!      Sooooooooooo pleased for you & DF!  About time you had some good luck!

Claire - thinking of you lots, my lovely - really hope it all goes to plan.    

Julie - hope sad cow boss is avoiding you today  

Kelly - glad things are looking up!

Molly - hoping it's good news from you too soon!

Struthie - thinking of you - great load of follies!!!! Really hope there's a lucky one in there!   

Shazia - great to hear from you!!

KJ - hope you had a fab time - weather is perfect!


I'm off to see Embrace in Thetford Forest tomorrow evening with DH - am sooooooooooooo excited will never get to sleep tonight! 

Watching the England match at home with a few bevvies, M & D will probably come round too!

DH rang his twin brother to ask where he was watching it - forgetting that the poor love had booked tickets last year to take SIL & the 2 kids to Norwich to see Starlight Express tomorrow afternoon!!     Ooooops!

Love to everyone else!
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Erica what fantastic news hun, am so pleased for you. This will def be the time for you, you have been through enough and waited long enough too.

                   


Shazia xxxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Erica -                          that is just the best news! I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you and wish you all the luck and            in the world - you so deserve for this to work!
Love to everyone else - apols for short message, but working from home today (yes, a Sunday!)   But it's a freelance feature and I'll get paid for it... and it's taking my mind of the dreaded 2ww, which is something I suppose.
Nothing to report. Just trying desperately hard not analyse anything my body does - or doesn't - do.
It's purgatory, isn't it?
Will check in during the week, but will be pretty busy as am short staffed, so not sure how much I'll be able to post. Due to test Sat... assuming AF doesn't turn up before then!            
Have a great week and lots of love to you all,
Claire xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Just a quickie,

Erica-FANBLOODYTASTIC !!!!! I can tell how excited you are hun,you deserve it!!!!  

Claire-hang in there babe       

Ok so that ref was poo yesterday!!atleast we won,well only just.Right off to put slap on as we are off for dinner soon all 16 of us  

Kelly x


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

ERICAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!          OMG, I am SOOO excited for you both - that is such good news! And as Jess says, lots of good omens there...  Bless your lovely FIL.  Hoping the hormones don't get you too badly and that you get the BIGGEST, FATTEST, POSITIVE in the world!     

Catwoman - hope you got the feature done okay.         for you. 

Julie - thank you for my  you are a love!  Hope you had a great w/e! 

Struthie - good luck for scan today.   

Jess - thank-you sweetie  Hope you had a great time at Embrace. 

KJ - are you back yet? Hope the camper van made it safely and that you had a fab time. 

Kelly - yeah, the footie wasn't very inspiring, was it. Hope we play better on Thursday! We've got a big England flag in our garden, but there aren't many others out round here! Maybe its cos we're so close to Wales... 

 to Holly, Jilly, Shazia, Candy, Rachel, Sair, Moomin, VIL & Moosey, and special   for Starr (hope you're doing okay, hun).

I went to see a complementary therapist on Thursday and she was AMAZING! I went to see her about the IF thing and she took a brief history and then did some dowsing with a crystal on a chain. Now, I'm the most sceptical person in the world - I can totally see how acupuncture & reflexology works - but crystal therapy & angel healing and some other stuff I think is weird. This dowsing thing is bonkers and I don't understand it at all, but the first thing she picked up (which I'd forgotten to mention  ) was my thirst thing! She held the crystal over these words on a sheet of paper (endocrine, lungs, liver, heart/circulation etc) while she laid her hand on mine and it started going bonkers over "urinary" and "kidneys". I explained that all the hospital tests I'd had done had come back negative. She did some more dowsing & said my kidneys are only functioning at 70% and my spleen at only 80% (spleen is my constitutional weakness according to my acupuncturist). After more dowsing over a box of labelled bottles, she said I've got heavy metals in my kidneys that are causing the problems and also tetanus (I had a jab about 3 years ago) and glandular fever virus which is lying dormant.  She mixed up a homoeopathic remedy and then (get this!) taped the tablets onto my right ankle over the kidney meridian and then taped "blank" tablets onto my left ankle over the kidney meridian for the nasties to get drawn into! She left one batch on while I was there and then did a bit of bowen technique as I had a bad neck. Then she took the tablets off and threw them away, and replaced them with fresh ones which I had to leave on for 9 hours. I go back and see her next Monday and she reckons in three or four visits everything will be fine!  God, I hope so!!!

Had a lovely weekend - got lots done in the garden!    Still no AF though....grr. 

Right, better get on! 

Love to you all,
Molly
xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

zjust a quickie, great news Erica, Molly thats very interesting, lets hope it works x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi guys 

Just a quck one to tell you that I go for e/c on Wednesday afernoon,love to all xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello lovely ladies.....

Sorry been awol for ages....been trying to keep an eye, but not really felt like posting...  

Will try and catch up...............

Erika fab news honey.... so pleased you feel ready to jump back on the crazy train again....Good Luck !!  

Struthie... good luck for e/c tuesday.... wow that's come around so quickly!! xxx

 woman... How's the 2ww going hon... seems like all is ok your end . Got it all crossed for you 

Julie... i'm sure the bloods were fine. I had about 20 tests done for the m/c tests and they only took about 8 vials...  sounds like you're working way too hard at the mo.    back at you sweetheart xx

Molly oooh that sounds interesting... keep us posted. Laughed at your england flag... hope the welsh are in good spirits !! 

Kelly...   to the nasty financial people!!  Hope you get it all sorted.. money worries are a nightmare eh. The one thing (apart from this heat!) to keep you awake at night. 

Candy hope J is feeling much better now. How's you honey ??   

Looby.. is dh ok now after the injury.... not still got him under your feet. Hope you are feeling ok honey !!   

Kj hope you enjoyed the Isle of wight festival. what a fab weekend to go. Hope there's not too much sunburn   ouch!! So pleases to see how quicky the adoption route is going for you. xx   

Jess aww to the lovely kiddies in your class... you'll be sad to see then go at the end of july eh!! Hope your ok and moving onwards!! xx

Holly aw the chef will be crying himself to sleep now you've left him!!  Enjoy the 'me' time before you start the madness again. Hope Mr C has found himself something to keep him occupied now down under !!   

Love to all not mentioned        

As for me........ well it's been a funny old few weeks...back at work is ok. Still a few problems with staff... mind you now they've all got the hump with each other not me!! I'm feeling better about it all though. Had my 1st counsellor appt 2 weeks ago which def helped! Not sure why though  . I suppose she listened and reassured me that my feeling were quite normal. 

I suppose my main news it that we think tx wise we've had enough! We've talked loads and both admitted that the thought of another ivf cycle is something neither of us can face. we've got an app on friday with the consultant who will go through the results of our m/c tests. My thinking is that if he says take X drug and try naturally we'll prob give it a go for a while. If not, and he says we'd need another ivf to even get pg, then we'll leave it at that. 

I'm not ready to give up on a fmaily though... so we've decided to follow KJ's fab example and adopt! The only downside though is that our local council and the surrounding ones want you to wait a year before they'll take you on.  so it looks like we'll try and get some normality back.. have a lovely holiday in Cyprus in august, have some fun and then join a new path next year!

OOh rambled on a bit. am off to Yoga now so love and    to you all and thanks for all the support and love in the last few months xxx

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Starr - Glad you and dh have decided the next steps - I always found it harder when 
we werent sure which way to go and what we wanted to do 

I'm sorry they make you wait a year, but maybe that will give you time to deal with what you have to and 
be totally ready for your new journey ( if thats the way you go ) 

In the meantime katie sends Gummy kisses ( but not for long     )  Hope we see you soon 

KJ - Hope you've had a fab time   

Molly as always    

Lots of Love to All    
Looby xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Julie and Looby...       thanks to you both xxxx

Ju i think i've finally realised that that's it!! I want to be Mummy and it won't matter if our child is made of us or if we make it part of us... does that make sense??

Love to all xx

Ps    to a grumpy Katie..will have to get a real one soon. x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Not a grumpy katie a GUMMY katie    

Felt the point of her first tooth tonight - YIPPEE !!!!!!!!!!!

We miss you too  

xx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

OOops!!  Sorry Katie...   xx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

she wont mind - you were right the first time she has been a real grumpy madam in this heat and teething    

Now fast asleep in just a nappy holding onto teddys foot for dear life   

Hows work ??
xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Ok... been a nightmare with staff, lots of *****ing about why i was off. had to sit them down and find out who was stirring.... thought i'd got to the bottom of it, but now not so sure. Thought i was running a traval agents not a nursery!!

Am back to full time this week! Not happy liked the short hours !!

How's andy now ??

xx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Short hours sounds nice   especially in this heat 

Andy's went back to work last monday and should be off now until thursday 
instead he has to do a midnight to 8am shift at Stansted      mucking up 2 whole days 

Sorry work are being funny - though sometimes places full of women can be a bit like that   

Let us know if/when you are up for a Katie Cuddle  

xxx

Anyway best head to bed as madam has taken to getting up at 4.30am


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Evening....

News from Cathy.......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,60244.new.html#new

Little Luke is needing lots of    from us all

xx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Starr -   So lovely to hear from you and to know that the next steps are becoming clearer for you both. I wish you every luck in the world for your appt on Friday, but you have my great respect for deciding you've had enough tx.  It's great to know that you WILL get your family and I loved your words: "I want to be Mummy and it won't matter if our child is made of us or if we make it part of us". As usual, Julie has summed it all up perfectly...  Lots of   to you on your journey and in the meantime, enjoy the next year - and getting back to having fun! x

Poor little Luke... Cathy & Nigel must be going through hell at the moment. 

Julie - just ignore all that tarot stuff, he sounds like an amateur!  - the green paint woman was MUCH more in tune with you...spookily accurate! 

Good luck for EC tomorrow Struthie.   

   for Catwoman....

....and love to all you other ladies....    
Molly
x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Starr-lovely to hear from you hun,we were missing you   I totally admire your decision hun.It takes a very strong person to make that decision, I am in denial at the mo cos I cant even bare to put an end to it cos I am such a wuss. I was   when I read your post   wishing you all the luck in the world whatever path you choose hunny,make sure its not a one way path cos you will have to stay with us 

Cathy-lots of warm fuzzy love coming Lukes way hun     he is in v. safe hands at Leics 

Struthie-loads of luck for e/c tomorrow hun     

Loads of love to all

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning all

Just popped in to cool down, as been out in the garden potting up tomato plants and doing a hanging basket.... got loads of plants from my dad at the weekend, so thought I had better do something with them!!!!!  

So how is everyone doing?

Julie - I am good thanks, just don't seem to have much time to post much at the moment, work is busy at the moment as we have a few people on holiday, and loads of boring paper work to do      

Starr - I so admire your decision, we are very much like Kelly and in denial and never thought about if it never worked.  Please keep us posted as to how you get on, and best of luck with your consultants appointment.     

Mollyw - How are you doing?  

KJ - How was the IOW Festival?  We could hear the music in our garden on Friday and Sunday night (we were away on Saturday night!!), couldn't hear who was playing just the thud thud of the music.  One of the girls from work was going but by Thursday she still had not booked her ferry to get over, so don't know if she actually made it or not.

Catwoman - sending you loads of       

Me and bump are fine, finding this hot weather hard, but hey ho, roll on my holiday at least we will have a swimming pool I can cool off in.  

Kelly I felt my first movements last weekend, and now feel flutterings on a daily basis, just wish they were a bit harder so that Richard can feel them to.

My mum has offered to pay for us to have an anomaly scan done, as it is not offered down here on the NHS, so have that a week tomorrow, can't wait to see how much bubs has grown in the last 4 weeks.

Right better get out and finish planting the rest of me plants.

Loads of love to you all     

Moomin


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi peeps 

such a lot to catch up on

firstly starr hunnybun..wow big decisions going on..i know just how you're feeling thinking no more txt..its a scary point to get to, but after a while, the more times you say it, it doesnt seem so scary..i know like me you've had adoption at the back of your mind, but even so its a big step to take...and you will wobble now and then over the next few weeks/months...with each wobble you examine it a bit more and in the end you will know for absolute sure what path you are going to take. you HAVE got preg before naturally so who knows whats around the corner for you..if you have to wait a year then anything can happen. that year will go so fast tho, it'll be up before you know it  wanna chat you know where i am sweetie  (and  to the [email protected] women at work from me)

julie - another  for your boss, i have never in my life heard such comments  i hope on day her words come back to haunt her..no good will come to people who have such repulsive thoughts. and the tarot reader sounds a pile of poo..go to mollys person, the dowsing thang sounds sooooo much more useful!

erika-ka-ka *wooooooooooooo hoooooooooooooooooooo* great great news matey..it was all just meant to be   BRING IT ON!!!!

molly you're right the dowsing thing sounds totally and utterly bonkers, but spookily makes a lot of sense...mind where you go with tablets strapped to you, dont go anywhere near any sniffer dogs  like me you know theres soooooo much more with your thirst thing than conventional medicine can unearth..lets hope this gets to the bottom of it

catwoman..stay calm stay calm stay calm                     

jess - how were embrace? lucky you  aww your little kids saying such sweet things..couldnt you just gobble them up..they are sooo sweet and innocent at that age...

moomin..glad alls well with you..lovely to be getting flutters now

well we've had a faberooney long weekend...buckets of cider, more sun than you could shake a stick at (thank god for the factor 30) laughed our socks off and fallen over drunk..oh and there was some great music too..obviusly cold play were the highlight for me,bloomin amazing as usual, but the prodigy on fri night were also surprisingly good  had such fun with our friends, hanging out by the campers and talking silly b0ll0cks. didnt want to come home  esp getting the 7.30am ferry yesterday morning)
was lovely to pick up Caleb,apparently he was very good (tho he did cock his leg up on her sofa when we arrived..was soooo ) he hasnt stopped sleeping, think he is worn out from all the other dogs, as well as being very hot! still had enough mischief in him last night tho, when the sun went down and he wasnt so hot. i was dancing round the kitchen to the new Keane album and wallopped my ankle on the corner of the wooden steps which i use for reaching the cupboards..i seriously thought i'd broken something i was crying in so much pain..dh got me some frozen peas which i strapped to me foot with a t towel and hobbled outside to sit and calm down..just as i sat down bl00dy Caleb whips the frozen pea bag off me foot and runs off down the garden with them!! i was then crying with laughter and pain all at the same time  foot seems ok now, can actually walk but have a whopper of a bruise coming out..

right must get on

love and  to y'all

kj x

best t shirt logo of the weekend 'Jesus loves you....but I'm his favourite'


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home peeps

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,60321.0.html


----------

